# VETERAN BLACK LOWRIDERS IN THE GAME!



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

YOUNGSTERS COME IN AND TAKE NOTES. KEEP THIS POSITIVE PLEASE!!! GO SOME WHERE ELSE WITH THE NONSENSE PLEASE!!

WHO REMEMBERS THIS FOE........................


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

we definitely need more black only topics....that is the best way to express UNITY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

20 yrs in the game post up some of your cars :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2009, 08:25 PM~12665247
> *20 yrs in the game post up some of your cars  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2009, 06:25 PM~12665247
> *20 yrs in the game post up some of your cars  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2009, 06:25 PM~12665247
> *20 yrs in the game post up some of your cars  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I GOT NO PICS, BUT I'LL THROW OUT A FEW NAMES:

ERNEST HOUSE
GARY MAY
BOX
CHARLES
WALLY 
TWINN
TWEET
BABY GANGSTA
RATT
DERRICK FROM THE I

ETC.. ETC..

OH YEAH.. I GOT 19 IN :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

HOW LONG YOU BEEN IN THE GAME SCOTTY? JUST CURIOUS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DO THE 4 LOOKS LIKE THAT STILL?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 11 2009, 09:03 AM~12669182
> *DO THE 4 LOOKS LIKE THAT STILL?
> *


that foe been gone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2009, 09:02 AM~12669174
> *HOW LONG YOU BEEN IN THE GAME SCOTTY?  JUST CURIOUS
> *


going on 27. of course 1st rider was a Caddy. who remembers the color and who hooked it up....................


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2009, 08:01 AM~12668685
> *I GOT NO PICS, BUT I'LL THROW OUT A FEW NAMES:
> 
> ERNEST HOUSE
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*WELL BIG AL BEEN LOW RIDEING SINCE 1971;; WAY DOWN IN ORANGE COUNTY;;;;;*


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 11 2009, 03:43 PM~12670621
> *DID SOMEONE SAY BOX
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 11 2009, 03:53 PM~12670681
> *WELL  BIG  AL  BEEN LOW RIDEING SINCE 1971;; WAY DOWN IN ORANGE COUNTY;;;;;
> *


 :0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Where is Michael 'Box' Patterson these days? Is this picture recent?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Who got pics of Black Sheba?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 11 2009, 03:18 PM~12671642
> *Who got pics of Black Sheba?
> *


KJ's old '64 rag!!!!!! I gotta find them!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CF, gods son and tone get out my thread with your bullshit!! this is positve shit here!!!


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Just to Name drop lol :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 11 2009, 06:40 PM~12673402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what about Hydraulics Unlimited on Crenshaw :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 11 2009, 07:41 PM~12673418
> *what about Hydraulics Unlimited on Crenshaw :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

OG Terry C.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

who was at Orlies in '88 when Vic, Rat and Jr. Batts was hopping? and Jr had that rag trey swangin'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

dang this dude brought up orlies.

thats old school.

got a video here where he was interviewed by this hot rod show.

him and chriss.

its bad bad quality video but it show the first few guys with 3 wheel.

guys from compton.

i need to digitize and put on you tube.

cobra
waco tx.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

where is terry anderson??

he used to do all those electric windows for lowriders.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

waddup Cobra??? "T" is chillin' still. man I remember you could always get a hop at Orlie's!!!! anyday of the week somebody was there that you culd get your swing on with!!!! not any of this 3K cars with no bumpers and shit!!! motherfuckers had pride and hopped on clean shit and then we all chilled together no matter who you were and where you from!!! that's how the older cats like us used to do it!!! you youngsters and busters got Crenshaw all fucked up with your bullshit and garbage!!!! get some pride and class and come out with some real shit!! I have spoken!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

man chillin' on 54th acroos from the For dealership from 10 am to midnite and then roll by the "West" to pick up the hoes in the parking lot!!!!!!! that "soda free" brougham with the "C" blue guts and 44 was killing them!!!!! Earnest was like "Youngster you out of control!"


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

I got 19 years under my belt fool! 1st 64 in 1990 :0 So I'm almost an OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 11 2009, 02:43 PM~12670621
> *DID SOMEONE SAY BOX
> 
> 
> ...


That was my dude right thurr! Box had me on long distance call for a damn hour figuring out that my steel carrier bearing was on backwards! Lol....that was like 94 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Good ol "MOJO" setups!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

waddup Roy!!!!!!!!! you ready for the season!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

tippin' and dippin' all day!!!!!


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 13 2009, 01:05 PM~12691888
> *waddup Cobra???  "T"  is chillin' still.  man I remember you could always get a hop at Orlie's!!!!  anyday of the week somebody was there that you culd get your swing on with!!!!  not any of this 3K carson city  with no bumpers and shit!!!  motherfuckers had pride and hopped on clean shit and then we all chilled together no matter who you were and where you from!!!  that's how the older cats like us used to do it!!!  you youngsters and busters got Crenshaw all fucked up with your bullshit and garbage!!!!  get some pride and class and come out with some real shit!! I have spoken!!!!!
> *


real riders are comin back.

real hoppers etc.

maybe gangstas need to take this stuff back.

there are things i just wont do at 40yrs old ( no bumper)

but i wouldnt have done it then either.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I always rolled wet and chromed out!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 13 2009, 10:01 AM~12691334
> *dang this dude brought up orlies.
> 
> thats old school.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2009, 09:11 AM~12701340
> *:uh:
> *


Carnal Rich!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 14 2009, 10:38 AM~12702138
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

what about Black Classics? They used to have a baddass restored 57, and raced it at Terminal Island back in 94-95?? Individuals used to be deep on the other side of the race track.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Derek Ward as we knew him. Derek was a bay area legend. He and four co-founders formed Low Creations Car Club in 1974. Derek was the first president out of six to lead the club in it's 35 years of existance. Derek was in the first wave of lowriders in the bay to take it to the next level of the game as we know it. His leadership and philosophy shows till this day in our club. Derek was the first to have no colorlines in the club, Low Creations was known for having many members of different nationalities and backgrounds. In the late 70's Derek and the co-founders were the first in the bay to bring the standards of lowriding to next level in the bay area: Candy paint jobs, Zenith wire wheels, Chrome undercarriages.









Today we pay respect to a true legend from the bay area. Not only for Derek, but for every Triple O.G's who put it down before us. Lowriding as we know it is "a way of life". This culture has made it's way around the world two times over, Sometimes we forget who laid the path for us. There are angels who bring us together like Chago and lil Eddy, it's a great feeling to be part of history and unity at the same time.

To all my past and present members you will always be my brother, even if your in a different club or a solo-rider. we are joined by Derek and Low Creations. And to all my Layitlow family we are the future of the game now. We must know our past to build our future and never forget our roots!!!!




















Rest in peace my brother we will miss you!

Donny aka OG FLIP
Low Creations C.C
Frisco
Club Secretary


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

how you been Donny? long time man!!! keep in touch man!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

Swanga speak on it!!! tell 'em when I almost ran over your foot in the Foe in the parking lot!!!!!!!


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 15 2009, 10:32 AM~12712699
> *how you been Donny?  long time man!!!  keep in touch man!!!!!!!
> *


I'm doing well, this economy got a brother strapped. How you been? it has been a long time. Hope your doing well!


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 10 2009, 10:33 PM~12666854
> *
> 
> *


"Recognize Game Its A Super Natural Thang" This shop neva got the recognition it deserves...High quality :thumbsup:


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

Any pics of Big Ratt's old 59 (Christine) or the black ace?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

ANY ONE KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO THE TED WELLS TOPIC THERE WAS? I BUMPED INTO THIS OLD SCHOOL CAT THAT SAID HE USED TO ROLL WITH THE ORIGINALS AT MY NEXT DOOR NEIGHBORS HOUSE AND WAS TELLIN HIM ABOUT THAT LAY OUT THEY HAD OF THE ORIGINALS IN THAT AUSTRALIAN MAG AND WANTED TO SEE IF I COULD FIND IT TO PRINT IT OUT FOR HIM


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jan 15 2009, 05:56 PM~12717228
> *I'm doing well, this economy got a brother strapped. How you been? it has been a long time. Hope your doing well!
> *


everything is cool Bro. just weeding out the suckers who don't know any better. when you coming down this was? hope all is well homie!!!!


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hey who sings this song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehT-9WbYkGA

about 2:34 into the video.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

who remembers that "Gold Digger"?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Jan 16 2009, 12:50 AM~12720941
> *"Recognize Game Its A Super Natural Thang" This shop neva got the recognition it deserves...High quality :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the love homie!!!!!!!!1


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 01:11 PM~12739964
> *thanks for the love homie!!!!!!!!1
> *


what up foolio?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

yes.......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

8Ball in the house!!!!!


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

i got 14 in


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CO-PILOT_@Jan 19 2009, 06:46 AM~12747420
> *i got 14 in
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 09:45 AM~12748477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 11 2009, 06:40 PM~12673402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 22 2009, 07:14 PM~12786291
> *TTT
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 22 2009, 06:46 PM~12786651
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 11 2009, 06:41 PM~12673418
> *what about Hydraulics Unlimited on Crenshaw :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Jan 10 2009, 06:20 PM~12665203
> *we definitely need more black only topics....that is the best way to express UNITY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

who remembers the "Gold Digger"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 1 2009, 09:45 PM~12878268
> *who remembers the "Gold Digger"!!!!!!!!!
> *


when is your no car, no ridin, frontin ass gonna contribute to your own topic? asking all these stupid ass questions :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 13 2009, 12:05 PM~12691888
> *waddup Cobra???  "T"  is chillin' still.  man I remember you could always get a hop at Orlie's!!!!  anyday of the week somebody was there that you culd get your swing on with!!!!  not any of this 3K cars  with no bumpers and shit!!!  motherfuckers had pride and hopped on clean shit and then we all chilled together no matter who you were and where you from!!!  that's how the older cats like us used to do it!!!  you youngsters and busters got Crenshaw all fucked up with your bullshit and garbage!!!!  get some pride and class and come out with some real shit!! I have spoken!!!!!
> *


And your contributing how? Let's see what YOU call pride and class that comes outta your garage....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 07:28 PM~12727636
> *who remembers that "Gold Digger"?
> *





> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 1 2009, 09:45 PM~12878268
> *who remembers the "Gold Digger"!!!!!!!!!
> *


how many times you gonna ask? is this reminiscing time to you? :uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

STALL HIM OUT CF


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 1 2009, 09:08 PM~12878503
> *And your contributing how? Let's see what YOU call pride and class that comes outta your garage....
> *


please leave beandip


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 2 2009, 11:14 AM~12881774
> *please leave beandip
> *


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

YOU MUST BE BITCH JUST LIKE DOUBLE V TALKING BOUT STALL HIM OUT-YOU MUST BE A BITCH TOO TALKING LIKE THAT-PUNKS GET PUNKED AND 1807PURE SOUND LIKE HE READY TO GET PUNKED TO TRYING TO SAVE A COWARD

OFF WITH BOTH OF THEIR HEADS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 6 2009, 02:50 PM~12927836
> *
> *


the big M looked good on living the low life


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 6 2009, 04:53 PM~12927864
> *the big M looked good on living the low life
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

waddup 187!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 13 2009, 08:15 AM~12690013
> *who was at Orlies in '88  when Vic, Rat and Jr. Batts was hopping?  and Jr had that rag trey swangin'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 i was :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 7 2009, 06:42 PM~12937413
> *i was :0
> *


who won the hop Derek.....................


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 11:59 PM~12939503
> *who won the hop Derek.....................
> *


:angry: motheafucka mo mo won in 88 and jr batts in 89..dont fuck wit me. ***** was you ther i dot think so.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 o my bad. it was a rag 64 not a 63 do your home work mouthea fucka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: my name is spell DERRICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2009, 10:02 AM~12669174
> *HOW LONG YOU BEEN IN THE GAME SCOTTY?  JUST CURIOUS
> *


me 2 how long have you been..? im curious 2????????????????????? :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 12 2009, 11:31 AM~12984105
> *me 2 how long have you been..? im curious 2????????????????????? :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 12 2009, 12:20 PM~12984035
> *:angry:  motheafucka mo mo won in 88 and  jr batts in 89..dont fuck wit me. ***** was  you ther i dot think so.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0        o my bad. it was a rag 64 not a 63 do your home work mouthea fucka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:0 my..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

dont forget aqbout vic smith ''tangerine dream 58""...
and marshall "shaq" and foots....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 12 2009, 11:20 AM~12984035
> *:angry:  motheafucka mo mo won in 88 and  jr batts in 89..dont fuck wit me. ***** was  you ther i dot think so.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0        o my bad. it was a rag 64 not a 63 do your home work mouthea fucka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak: my name is spell DERRICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


junior had a light blue trey did he not??????? and what color was my brougham??????????


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Feb 12 2009, 05:16 PM~12985848
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

about 27 yrs in. started with a buick park avenue


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 4 2009, 03:27 PM~12906814
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why are you in here? you're more immature than fundi. remember stay out of my way and I'll stay out of yours!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 13 2009, 12:56 AM~12990442
> *about 27 yrs in.  started with a buick park avenue
> *


pics


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 12 2009, 02:20 PM~12984035
> *:angry:  motheafucka mo mo won in 88 and  jr batts in 89..dont fuck wit me. ***** was  you ther i dot think so.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0        o my bad. it was a rag 64 not a 63 do your home work mouthea fucka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak: my name is spell DERRICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


IS THIS THE SAME MO MO FROM FRUIT TOWN? :0


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 12 2009, 02:31 PM~12984105
> *me 2 how long have you been..? im curious 2????????????????????? :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


AW SHIT :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2009, 09:00 AM~12992355
> *IS THIS THE SAME MO MO FROM FRUIT TOWN? :0
> *


  that be the one. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 13 2009, 01:07 PM~12993359
> *  that be the one. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


r.i.p.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 12 2009, 11:54 PM~12990416
> *junior had a light blue trey did he not???????  and what color was my brougham??????????
> *


 no it was a aqua blue 64 rag *****. you was not arond in 88\89 are you talking about that blue feetwood that rat did for you in 95 or 94 dont no bout shit more than that.//////////////


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2009, 11:33 AM~12993682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S O.G. MOMS SON FROM THE BIG "M" COMPTON CHAPTER


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 12 2009, 11:56 PM~12990442
> *about 27 yrs in.  started with a buick park avenue
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmaoRIVING YO DADDY CAR DONT COUNT :uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 13 2009, 04:42 PM~12995279
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmaoRIVING YO DADDY CAR DONT COUNT  :uh:
> *


DEEZAMN :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2009, 02:43 PM~12995295
> *DEEZAMN :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Feb 12 2009, 11:56 PM~12990442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better hold your breath. Let me guess his flash was dead back in the 80z or all his Polaroids are faded in a shoe box ,at his aunts house in NY....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 13 2009, 03:04 PM~12995460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 my.. sick shit right there....


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 13 2009, 05:13 PM~12995533
> *:0 my.. sick shit right there....
> *


WHAT YOU NEVER SEEN THE SANTANA?


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

187PURE YOU A L.A. GANGBANG GROUPIE JUST LIKE DOUBLE V-BOTH OF YALL NOT FROM NOWHERE-YALL NOT FROM A CAR CLUB OR A GANG-AND YOU HAD TO STEAL THESE PICTURE OF THE INTERNET BE WE ALL KNOW YOU DON'T KNOW OF THEM-YOU A FAKE JUST LIKE YOUR PAL DOUBLE V


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 13 2009, 03:13 PM~12995533
> *:0 my.. sick shit right there....
> *


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 13 2009, 03:27 PM~12995645
> *187PURE YOU A L.A. GANGBANG GROUPIE JUST LIKE DOUBLE V-BOTH OF YALL NOT FROM NOWHERE-YALL NOT FROM A CAR CLUB OR A GANG-AND YOU HAD TO STEAL THESE PICTURE OF THE INTERNET BE WE ALL KNOW YOU DON'T KNOW OF THEM-YOU A FAKE JUST LIKE YOUR PAL DOUBLE V
> *


dont trip 187.....thiss foo........HATING :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 13 2009, 02:28 PM~12995663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

DOUBLE V AINT NEVER HAD A LOWRIDER AND DON'T HAVE NO YEARS IN LOWRIDING


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 13 2009, 03:32 PM~12995694
> *DOUBLE V AINT NEVER HAD A LOWRIDER AND DON'T HAVE NO YEARS IN LOWRIDING
> *


yea i know but he got a big heart :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 13 2009, 05:29 PM~12995673
> *dont trip 187.....thiss foo........HATING :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW HOW IT IS DOGG


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 13 2009, 02:42 PM~12995279
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmaoRIVING YO DADDY CAR DONT COUNT  :uh:
> *


 thats right get on his ass wally dogg..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

YOU AND DOGGSTAR MUST BE FAKES THEN-JUST LIKE DOUBLE-ALL FAKES LIKE TO HANG WITH EACH OTHER-FUCK 187PURE DOUBLE V AND DOGGSTAR FOR BEING FAKE ASS ETHUGS


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 13 2009, 05:36 PM~12995735
> *YOU AND DOGGSTAR MUST BE FAKES THEN-JUST LIKE DOUBLE-ALL FAKES LIKE TO HANG WITH EACH OTHER-FUCK 187PURE DOUBLE V AND DOGGSTAR FOR BEING FAKE ASS ETHUGS
> *


WOW.. :uh: ANYWAY, BOUT TO HIT THE BARBER SHOP FELLAS FOR A LOW FADE (OLD MAN'S HAIR IS THINNIN OUT). THEN JUMP IN THE LOW TO HIT A PARTAY! SOME FINE HOs IS GON' BE UP IN THERE. YALL BE COOL NOW


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 13 2009, 03:36 PM~12995735
> *YOU AND DOGGSTAR MUST BE FAKES THEN-JUST LIKE DOUBLE-ALL FAKES LIKE TO HANG WITH EACH OTHER-FUCK 187PURE DOUBLE V AND DOGGSTAR FOR BEING FAKE ASS ETHUGS
> *


FAKE..SMACK YO SELF DEAN bOY...HANG WIT THEE'S NUT'S :uh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 13 2009, 03:32 PM~12995694
> *DOUBLE V AINT NEVER HAD A LOWRIDER AND DON'T HAVE NO YEARS IN LOWRIDING
> *


 naw yaw he did have a car he had 2 that I know about a blue 2 door fleetwood that big rat did for him in 94 - 95 and he had a 63 hard top he never drove neither one of them and far as him being around in the 80s I was told by a reliable source that he was at the ice cream truck or playing in his playpen when this shit was going on!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ccarriii, *THE DOGGSTAR*, 187PURE, *SWITCHMANLA*, Dean Martin


Veterans in the game :thumbsup:


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

WHERE IS DOUBLE V NO CAR HAVING ASS AT-THIS VATO BE LYING EVERYDAY-WHATS UP WITH ALL THE RACIST SHIT NOW YOU LEVA


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 13 2009, 03:40 PM~12995771
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ccarriii, THE DOGGSTAR, 187PURE, SWITCHMANLA, Dean Martin
> Veterans in the game  :thumbsup:
> *


  ......WHAT'S HAPS SWITCHMAN :biggrin:


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

DOUBLE V BE LYING-HE NEVER POST SHIT BUT THAT SAME OLE SHIT-HE AINT NO LOWRIDER-ITS 800 PAGES OF HIS ASS LYING IN BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC-HE SCARY AND I WAS TOLD HE NOT FROM SN-HE BE LYING


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

DOGGSTAR YOU MUST BE A PHONY TO TALKING BOUT SOMEBODY HATING ON 187PURE-187PURE IS A ETHUGG THAT WISH HE WAS A CRIP ON THE WEST COAST-HE A PHONY TO OVER THERE FAKE THUGGIN IN THE SNOW


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 13 2009, 03:43 PM~12995789
> * ......WHAT'S HAPS SWITCHMAN :biggrin:
> *


shit just chilling. working on this caddi..


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 13 2009, 03:49 PM~12995845
> *shit just cilling. working on this caddi..
> *


Yea i ...trying to make sum doe to get my car fixed....i ant doing such a good job.......i don't like collecting from the ho's in this rain :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 13 2009, 03:45 PM~12995814
> *DOUBLE V BE LYING-HE NEVER POST SHIT BUT THAT SAME OLE SHIT-HE AINT NO LOWRIDER-ITS 800 PAGES OF HIS ASS LYING IN BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC-HE SCARY AND I WAS TOLD HE NOT FROM SN-HE BE LYING
> *


  hes from s n he got a lap top l o l... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

WHAT ABOUT DEE DEE (R.I.P) AND HIS "SOLID GOLD" 63....THAT WAS A BAD ASS TREY


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 13 2009, 03:51 PM~12995870
> *Yea i ...trying to make sum doe to get my car fixed....i ant doing such a good job.......i don't like collecting from the ho's in this rain :biggrin:
> *


 dont trip it will come. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Feb 13 2009, 03:53 PM~12995885
> *WHAT ABOUT DEE DEE (R.I.P) AND HIS "SOLID GOLD" 63....THAT WAS A BAD ASS TREY
> *


 yeah he built a 64 just like it solid gold 1 63 and solid gold 2 his 64 I was in jail when he died I missed the funeral 2 weeks later the homie from the club monte long got killed they jacked him for his 63 on florence and normandie


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

SWITCHMAN YOU THE FIRST MEMBER I EVER READ SAY DOUBLE V IS FROM SN-SUPRISE ME WHEN EVERYBODY DIS AND QUESTION HE EVEN GOT A CAR-I ASK ABOUT HIM IN SN A WEEK AGO AND THEY STARTED SMIRKING-THEY DIDN'T SAY HE WAS A SN AND THEY DID NOT SAY THAT WE WASNT-IT WAS LIKE A JOKE-I DON'T REALLY CARE -WHAT I DO CARE BOUT IS THIS VATO CALLING EVERYBODY ******** ******* HONKY EVERYDAY LIKE HE GOT A PROBLEM BUT NEVER WANT TO MEET UP


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

DOUBLE V IS A LEVA-HE LET THAT VATO CHECK HIM ABOUT BEING RACIAL IN THE BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC AND AINT BE ON THE INTERNET SINCE THAT


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 13 2009, 04:03 PM~12995969
> *SWITCHMAN YOU THE FIRST MEMBER I EVER READ SAY DOUBLE V IS FROM SN-SUPRISE ME WHEN EVERYBODY DIS AND QUESTION HE EVEN GOT A CAR-I ASK ABOUT HIM IN SN A WEEK AGO AND THEY STARTED SMIRKING-THEY DIDN'T SAY HE WAS A SN AND THEY DID NOT SAY THAT WE WASNT-IT WAS LIKE A JOKE-I DON'T REALLY CARE -WHAT I DO CARE BOUT IS THIS VATO CALLING EVERYBODY ******** ******* HONKY EVERYDAY LIKE HE GOT A PROBLEM BUT NEVER WANT TO MEET UP
> *


 DONT PAY HIM NO MINE HE MEANS WILL.HE IS JUST TALKING...HE IS A COOL GUY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

doggstar is the coldest cajun i know!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 13 2009, 10:24 AM~12993561
> *no it was a aqua blue 64 rag *****. you was not arond in 88\89 are you talking about that blue feetwood that rat did for you in 95 or 94 dont no bout shit more than that.//////////////
> *


my brougham was a 4 door!!!! and junior was hopping Sid's rag trey!! junior hopped his rag four against richie-rich and peanut!!!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 13 2009, 09:25 PM~12997479
> *my brougham was a 4 door!!!!  and junior was hopping Sid's rag trey!!  junior hopped his rag four against richie-rich and peanut!!!
> *


thats butta kid


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

LATER YALL.. WAITING ON THE BITCH AND BOUT TO GET MY BOOGIE ON.. PARTAY-PARTAAAAYY :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2009, 10:55 PM~12998205
> *LATER YALL.. WAITING ON THE BITCH AND BOUT TO GET MY BOOGIE ON.. PARTAY-PARTAAAAYY :cheesy:
> *


GO TO CHURCH ON SUNDAY MORNING


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 13 2009, 08:50 PM~12998162
> *when you wanna box about it??????????????????  my caddy is posted up in the other topic!!!  so you wanna scrap or what ho?  I'll beat your ass at your imperial car club meeting
> *


whenever you ready to come of the porch and stop acting like the bitch you are...I'll serve your 46 year old ass. 

and this is the caddy you speakin' on? You having other people posting shit up for you like a trick to....you outta get slapped for posting something up like this...been on here since 2002 saying u been in the game for 27 years and all that big willie talk and this is what you push :uh:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 13 2009, 11:13 PM~12998373
> *whenever you ready to come of the porch and stop acting like the bitch you are...I'll serve your 46 year old ass.
> 
> and this is the caddy you speakin' on? You having other people posting shit up for you like a trick to....you outta get slapped for posting something up like this...been on here since 2002 saying u been in the game for 27 years and all that big willie talk and this is what you push :uh:
> ...


thats a clean car


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CF go somewhere else where you can fool other people that you're tuff and a rider


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 13 2009, 07:25 PM~12997479
> *my brougham was a 4 door!!!!  and junior was hopping Sid's rag trey!!  junior hopped his rag four against richie-rich and peanut!!!
> *


 2 door 4 door hoo give a fuck. stell did not see you in 88 or 89...you sead jr car was a 63..did you not???????


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 13 2009, 11:42 PM~12998638
> *2 door 4 door hoo give a fuck. stell did not see you in 88 or 89...you sead jr car was a 63..did you not???????
> *


i had a 63, love them


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

VIC'S 58








SOLID GOLD
TANGERINE DREAM








:biggrin:


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

SUP MI GENTE I MUST SAY IM SAD TO SEE CRENSHAWS FINEST RUINING YOUR TOPIC SINCE HE IS RAZA BUT SOME VATOS ARE CONFUSED. ANGEL PLEASE SIT BACK AND THINK BEFORE YOU SPEAK HOMES, YOUR 64 MIGHT BE A FIRME RIDE SOMEDAY BUT YOU SHOULD REFRAIN FROM DIS RESPECTING VATOS THAT HAVE COMPLETED CARS EVEN IF IT WAS 10 YEARS AGO. THERES A REASON THE IMPERIALS KICKED YOU OUT, YOUR CAR SHOULD DO THE TALKING NOT YOUR FINGERS. REMEMBER ESE FIGHTING IS NO GOOD FOR OUR RAZA SO KEEP THE PEACE FINISH YOUR 64 AND LET IT DO THE TALKING AND GO HANG OUT ON THE SHAW


cc C/P


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

DAMMNNNNN SOLID GOLD WAS THE SHIT









SOLID GOLD


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruz_Campos_@Feb 14 2009, 11:05 AM~13001884
> *SUP MI GENTE I MUST SAY IM SAD TO SEE CRENSHAWS FINEST RUINING YOUR TOPIC SINCE HE IS RAZA BUT SOME VATOS ARE CONFUSED. ANGEL PLEASE SIT BACK AND THINK BEFORE YOU SPEAK HOMES, YOUR 64 MIGHT BE A FIRME RIDE SOMEDAY BUT YOU SHOULD REFRAIN FROM DIS RESPECTING VATOS THAT HAVE COMPLETED CARS EVEN IF IT WAS 10 YEARS AGO. THERES A REASON THE IMPERIALS KICKED YOU OUT, YOUR CAR SHOULD DO THE TALKING NOT YOUR FINGERS. REMEMBER ESE FIGHTING IS NO GOOD FOR OUR RAZA SO KEEP THE PEACE FINISH YOUR 64 AND LET IT DO THE TALKING AND GO HANG OUT ON THE SHAW
> cc C/P
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

waddup Cruz! waddup Big Rich!!! so CF got the boot out of the Imperials???? hmmmm guess his chickens came home to roost!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruz_Campos_@Feb 14 2009, 11:05 AM~13001884
> *SUP MI GENTE I MUST SAY IM SAD TO SEE CRENSHAWS FINEST RUINING YOUR TOPIC SINCE HE IS RAZA BUT SOME VATOS ARE CONFUSED. ANGEL PLEASE SIT BACK AND THINK BEFORE YOU SPEAK HOMES, YOUR 64 MIGHT BE A FIRME RIDE SOMEDAY BUT YOU SHOULD REFRAIN FROM DIS RESPECTING VATOS THAT HAVE COMPLETED CARS EVEN IF IT WAS 10 YEARS AGO. THERES A REASON THE IMPERIALS KICKED YOU OUT, YOUR CAR SHOULD DO THE TALKING NOT YOUR FINGERS. REMEMBER ESE FIGHTING IS NO GOOD FOR OUR RAZA SO KEEP THE PEACE FINISH YOUR 64 AND LET IT DO THE TALKING AND GO HANG OUT ON THE SHAW
> cc C/P
> *


1. WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU?? Do you know me? Let it be known.

2. I ain't "RAZA" or mexican or whatever you wanna call it. I don't side with "Raza"...only my partners. Blood and race don't mean shit to me. 

3. Fuck Double V and anybody that sides with him. It ain't none of your bizz partner so stay out of it whoever you are...

4. As far as my club goes, I'm true blue Imperial Material homie. I got out cuz car committe pushed everybody out who's car wasin't plaque ready for January 1st. I ain't building no bucket, I'm doing a frame-off Impala so I don't meet anyones deadline except my own. My character is solid with the club since you act like it's your business. 




> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 14 2009, 05:13 PM~13004069
> *waddup Cruz!  waddup Big Rich!!!  so CF got the boot out of the Imperials????  hmmmm  guess his chickens came home to roost!!!!!!!!
> *


Shut your buster ass up you square.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

choose this day good or evil


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CF why are you in my topic!!!! back to business Eally speak on how it was in the 70's when you guys were hitting up taco fiesta and church's!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 14 2009, 07:21 PM~13004931
> *CF why are you in my topic!!!!  back to business  Eally speak on how it was in the 70's when you guys were hitting up taco fiesta and church's!!!
> *


 you was not :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 13 2009, 09:56 PM~12998787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 1990 pomana i was their to


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MAD RESPECT.. SUPER MAD RESPECT.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CF is the new fundi


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 14 2009, 06:25 PM~13004956
> *you was not  :biggrin:
> *


we were only around 10 years old back then fool


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

MAYNE YALL IN HERE TRIPPIN......... :biggrin: IM BOUT TO GO PICK THE CHEVY UP FROM THE TIRE SHOP


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 14 2009, 07:40 PM~13005054
> *we were only around 10 years old back then fool
> *


 i was 10 in 1977 how old was you?????????????? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

AND ANOTHER THING I WAS LOOKIN AT THE OLD YOUNG HOG AND CALI SWANGIN VIDS.....JUST AMAZES ME AT HOW U GUYS DID IT BIG ON THA SHAW EVERY WEEKEND.....DAMN JUST WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE.....I WILL MAKE A TRIP TO CALI THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

hy Switch remember when Steve pulled out his candy green rag duece out of Ernest's shop on crenshaw and fools like were like damn!!! Ernest was behind him in the pink Bronco with patterns and gold mcleans!!! that duece was fire with the all gold thangs on it!!! Steve had that Rodney O finger wave and shit with the gold Neo glasses!!! KJ was in "Black Sheba", my cousin
Steve in his white cutty with the pearl white paint and candy blue flakes in it!!! Rick in the '68 with the white spopked D's!! man I miss that shit!!! I think I was in my candy green hardbody that day with the 2 bars in the back full of drank!!!!!! or maybe the dually? who knows but that shit used to be fun as hell!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 14 2009, 07:51 PM~13005139
> *AND ANOTHER THING I WAS LOOKIN AT THE OLD YOUNG HOG AND CALI SWANGIN VIDS.....JUST AMAZES ME AT HOW U GUYS DID IT BIG ON THA SHAW EVERY WEEKEND.....DAMN JUST WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE.....I WILL MAKE A TRIP TO CALI THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> *


 come on the door is allwayz :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 14 2009, 06:44 PM~13005087
> *i was 10 in 1977 how old was you?????????????? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


***** you know we the same age!!!!!!!


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 14 2009, 07:44 PM~13005087
> *i was 10 in 1977 how old was you?????????????? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I WAS 2 YRS OLD :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 14 2009, 07:55 PM~13005162
> *hy Switch remember when Steve pulled out his candy green rag duece out of Ernest's shop on crenshaw and fools like were like damn!!!  Ernest was behind him in the pink Bronco with patterns and gold mcleans!!! that duece was fire with the all gold thangs on it!!!  Steve had that Rodney O finger wave and shit with the gold Neo glasses!!!  KJ was in "Black Sheba", my cousin
> Steve in his white cutty with the pearl white paint and candy blue flakes in it!!! Rick in the '68 with the white spopked D's!!  man I miss that shit!!!  I think I was in my candy green hardbody that day with the 2 bars in the back full of drank!!!!!!  or maybe the dually?  who knows but that shit used to be fun as hell!!!!!!!
> *


 come on man you making me feal oooooooooooooooooooooold that was 20 years ago :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

What plans you got for your next ride switchman? what kinda car is it?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

so then Switch you remember my "soda free" white Brougham that Terry hooked up then!! I used to roll it with new sticker on it and Ernest told me "Youngster you doin' too much for a young man your age!" the week before I got the brougham I pulled out in the new dually and after that it was the all Black 5.0!! ah the good ol' days Switch!!!!!! remember Ernet's harleys!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 14 2009, 07:55 PM~13005162
> *hy Switch remember when Steve pulled out his candy green rag duece out of Ernest's shop on crenshaw and fools like were like damn!!!  Ernest was behind him in the pink Bronco with patterns and gold mcleans!!! that duece was fire with the all gold thangs on it!!!  Steve had that Rodney O finger wave and shit with the gold Neo glasses!!!  KJ was in "Black Sheba", my cousin
> Steve in his white cutty with the pearl white paint and candy blue flakes in it!!! Rick in the '68 with the white spopked D's!!  man I miss that shit!!!  I think I was in my candy green hardbody that day with the 2 bars in the back full of drank!!!!!!  or maybe the dually?  who knows but that shit used to be fun as hell!!!!!!!
> *





> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 14 2009, 08:08 PM~13005237
> *so then Switch you remember my "soda free"  white Brougham that Terry hooked up then!!  I used to roll it with new sticker on it and Ernest told me "Youngster you doin' too much for a young man your age!"  the week before I got the brougham I pulled out in the new dually and after that it was the all Black 5.0!!  ah the good ol' days Switch!!!!!!  remember Ernet's harleys!!!!
> *



PICS???


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 14 2009, 10:10 PM~13005247
> *PICS???
> *


BE NICE


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

DERRICK, I NEED YOUR OPINION GOOD BROTHA. I'M DOING MY SEATS OVER IN THE BROUGHAM. SHOULD I KEEP THE BUTTONS IN MY D'ELEGANCE SEATS? I PLANNED TO GET A DIFFERENT PILLOW LOOK. THE GUTS IS WHITE AND I WAS GON' DO LIGHT BLUE PIPING TO MATCH THE PAINT. WHAT YOU THINK?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CF please leave my topic!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

how was the party "D"?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 14 2009, 10:58 PM~13005521
> *how was the party "D"?
> *


THAT SHIT WAS RIGHT.. LOT OF THIRSTY HOES UP IN THERE. BUT I HAD A CHICK WITH ME :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

fools always try to mess up a good thing!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

hey Switch in your honor I'm going to buy a brown regal!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 14 2009, 08:08 PM~13005237
> *so then Switch you remember my "soda free"  white Brougham that Terry hooked up then!!  I used to roll it with new sticker on it and Ernest told me "Youngster you doin' too much for a young man your age!"  the week before I got the brougham I pulled out in the new dually and after that it was the all Black 5.0!!  ah the good ol' days Switch!!!!!!  remember Ernet's harleys!!!!
> *


 i remember all that shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 7 2009, 07:42 PM~12937413
> *i was :0
> *


so you know the OG "switchman" was Chris Coca..........not starting shit just saying.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

Switch you got a line on some bumper fillers? also I need some chrome a-arms too hit me on the pm homie


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 14 2009, 08:05 PM~13005219
> *What plans you got for your next ride switchman? what kinda car is it?
> *


 i got a 85 2 door broham...out real soon :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 14 2009, 09:59 PM~13005930
> *so you know the OG "switchman" was Chris Coca..........not starting shit just saying.
> *


 you right...but where is he now?????????????NEW MEXECO...WHAT HE WANNA DO??????????????????????? :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 14 2009, 08:35 PM~13005387
> *DERRICK, I NEED YOUR OPINION GOOD BROTHA.  I'M DOING MY SEATS OVER IN THE BROUGHAM.  SHOULD I KEEP THE BUTTONS IN MY D'ELEGANCE SEATS?  I PLANNED TO GET A DIFFERENT PILLOW LOOK.  THE GUTS IS WHITE AND I WAS GON' DO LIGHT BLUE PIPING TO MATCH THE PAINT.  WHAT YOU THINK?
> *


 NO PIPING :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 14 2009, 09:58 PM~13005920
> *hey Switch in your honor I'm going to buy a brown regal!!!!!
> *


 YOU NEED TO STOP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 14 2009, 10:00 PM~13005935
> *Switch you got a line on some bumper fillers?  also I need some chrome a-arms too  hit me on the pm homie
> *


 GOT ONE RIGHT SIDE...........


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 14 2009, 10:00 PM~13005935
> *Switch you got a line on some bumper fillers?  also I need some chrome a-arms too  hit me on the pm homie
> *


i outta have my head checked for helping your old ass

http://www.replica-plastics.com/


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 14 2009, 10:06 PM~13005979
> *you right...but where is he now?????????????NEW MEXECO...WHAT HE WANNA DO??????????????????????? :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


actually he is in PHX now,wasnt doing to well out here last couple of years.Lupe(his mom)just passed away two week's ago.

You know Chris could bang bumper and the funny thing is he really did not care for lowriders.Give you respect too homie,watched you hit bumper plenty of times back in he day.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

and I agree,those days at Orlies in Long Beach were the shit,real,clean cars banging bumper not this teeter totter shit.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA+Feb 14 2009, 10:02 PM~13005956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the boy won't listen to me...lose the white shit too 187.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 14 2009, 10:24 PM~13006120
> *actually he is in PHX now,wasnt doing to well out here last couple of years.Lupe(his mom)just passed away two week's ago.
> 
> You know Chris could bang bumper and the funny thing is he really did not care for lowriders.Give you respect too homie,watched you hit bumper plenty of times back in he day.
> *


 I HERD HIS MOM PASSED SORRY TO HERE THAT R I P :angel: :angel:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 14 2009, 07:35 PM~13005028
> *CF is the new fundi
> *


cf sorry to hear that.i dont wish that on my worst enemey


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 14 2009, 08:59 PM~13005924
> *i remember all that shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


on the real Switch for back in the day that Brizougham was hot and on that bumper on that gas hop swangin' down the blvd!!!!!! "T" hooked that bitch up!!!! and all in the trunk was that hot ass Stillman shit!!!!!!! Ernest even said his Lincoln coundn't fuck with it!!!! Pee-Pee had his blue regal with the waterall and shit Dee-Dee had Corona Gold II out also!!! that's when ****** were driving show shit as daylies!!!! and that's real talk!!!! ****** didn't garage or trailer their shit!!! ****** rolled!!!! I used to freak all the white folks out at Pierce College with my crazy ass!!!! tell 'em how we used to roll Swich!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 14 2009, 11:10 PM~13006014
> *NO PIPING :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


we already tried to tell a nicca but he wont listen :nono: 1st, no white guts that shit turns yellow in a year, 2.) a different color piping is a no no!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 14 2009, 10:58 PM~13005920
> *hey Switch in your honor I'm going to buy a brown regal!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 14 2009, 08:08 PM~13005237
> * and after that it was the all Black 5.0!!  ah the good ol' days
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

QUOTE(DOUBLE-V BABY @ Feb 14 2009, 08:08 PM) 
and after that it was the all Black 5.0!! ah the good ol' days



was it a vert


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 15 2009, 12:26 AM~13006133
> *and I agree,those days at Orlies in Long Beach were the shit,real,clean cars banging bumper not this teeter totter shit.
> *


THANK YOU! THANK YOU!.. MUTHAFUCKAS SWARE THEY BE DOING SOMETHIN WITH THESE GRAVITY HOPPERS :uh: IF YOU GOT THE ASS-END JACKED UP 10 FEET HIGH, IT AINT GOT NO CHOICE BUT TO LAY ON THE BUMPER. 
WEIGHT= MASS X GRAVITY


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

WHATS GOOD HOMIEZ??????


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

YEAH I HEAR YALL ON THE PIPING, BUT AINT NUTHIN LIKE THAT WHITE GUT. I LIKE IT AND BITCHES LIKE IT TOO. WHEN THEY GET IN MY SHIT, THEY BE LIKE _"OOOO IT'S SO PRETTY IN HERE"_


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2009, 12:00 AM~13005935
> *Switch you got a line on some bumper fillers?  also I need some chrome a-arms too  hit me on the pm homie
> *


WHY CAN'T YOU ASK TOMMY?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 14 2009, 09:12 PM~13006032
> *YOU NEED TO STOP!!!!!!!!!
> *


man for real!!!! found one out near me. going to build it o.g. style!!! take that shit to One-A-Day and throw a candy brown with a little gold flake on it. put some brown and gold spokes on it. hot ass big block stillman gate with 12's in the back(no coil overs of course!!j I don't roll that way!! never have and never will!!) going to call the car "Switch, Jr." I'll have O.G. Russ do the mural of you building models!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

welcome to my thread 909!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

waddup Jaime!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

where's Switch?


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2009, 10:31 AM~13008507
> *man for real!!!!  found one out near me.  going to build it o.g. style!!!  take that shit to One-A-Day and throw a candy brown with a little gold flake on it.  put some brown and gold spokes on it.  hot ass big block stillman gate with 12's in the back(no coil overs of course!!j  I don't roll that way!!  never have and never will!!)  going to call the car "Switch, Jr."  I'll have O.G. Russ do the mural of you building models!!!!
> *


 YOU ARE CRAZY MAN :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2009, 12:03 AM~13006732
> *on the real Switch for back in the day that Brizougham was hot and on that bumper on that gas hop swangin' down the blvd!!!!!!  "T" hooked that bitch up!!!!  and all in the trunk was that hot ass Stillman shit!!!!!!!  Ernest even said his Lincoln coundn't fuck with it!!!!  Pee-Pee had his blue regal with the waterall and shit Dee-Dee had Corona Gold II  out also!!! that's when ****** were driving show shit as daylies!!!!  and that's real talk!!!!  ****** didn't garage or trailer their shit!!!  ****** rolled!!!! I used to freak all the white folks out at Pierce College with my crazy ass!!!!  tell 'em how we used to roll Swich!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: YES THAY DID :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2009, 11:36 AM~13008998
> *where's Switch?
> *


 IM RIGHT HERE :wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

Switch, I have at the shop the hot single gate setup from the trey that Tommy built in the early 90's!! with the O.G. Adels and fennerstone heads!!! you know which trey that was don't you???????? and I got a 40 inch moon for the Regal too!!! we gonna hit the blvd in that bitch clownin'!!!! Switch, I'll let you wear my Super Natural jacket too!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:uh: switchman, i hope u don't fall for this fools bullshit like we did.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2009, 03:56 PM~13010671
> *Switch, I have at the shop the hot single gate setup from the trey that Tommy built in the early 90's!!  with the O.G. Adels and fennerstone heads!!!  you know which trey that was  don't you????????  and I got a 40 inch moon for the Regal too!!!  we gonna hit the blvd in that bitch clownin'!!!!  Switch, I'll  let you wear my Super Natural jacket too!!!!
> *


 NO THANKS I GOT MY (BIG I ) JACKET....


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 15 2009, 04:04 PM~13010723
> *:uh: switchman, i hope u don't fall for this fools bullshit like we did.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

SCOTTY WHAT YOU GON' DO MAN? YOU DROPPIN OFF THE BROUGHAM AT TOMMY'S OR WHAT?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

Swich I'm building a '85 brougham too!!! let's nose up!!! don't build that altered shit either!!! you don't need coilovers and that bullshit too swing!!! :cheesy: on the regal should the rims be candy brown and gold spokes or gold dish and candy brown center?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 15 2009, 04:05 PM~13011005
> *SCOTTY WHAT YOU GON' DO MAN?  YOU DROPPIN OFF THE BROUGHAM AT TOMMY'S OR WHAT?
> *


CF I told you peacefully to leave my topic!!!! my Caddy been at the shop"D"!!! worry about your brougham "Matchstick"!!!! and Switch you know the shit I had!!! you remember my powder blue trey with the "Doc" roof at Rat's old shop?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 15 2009, 05:04 PM~13010723
> *:uh: switchman, i hope u don't fall for this fools bullshit like we did.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2009, 05:48 PM~13011286
> *CF I told you peacefully to leave my topic!!!!  my Caddy been at the shop"D"!!!  worry about your brougham "Matchstick"!!!!  and Switch you know the shit I had!!!  you remember my powder blue trey with the "Doc" roof at Rat's old shop?
> *



You live in the past !!!!!! everything you post, you asking some bro " you remeber " And " you this" .. Fool you are full Of BS!!!!!!!!! please post up some current stuff or talk about stuff now or in present tense!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

fundi please leave!!! we're dropping knowledge in here so you and CF can do your circle jerk somewhere else!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2009, 06:41 PM~13011694
> *fund please leave!!! we're dropping knowledge in here so you and CF can do your circle jerk somewhere else!!!!!!
> *


You ain't doing nothing!!!!!!!!!! Clown.. These other brothers and sista's are. and Ya they posted pics not some old black dude memories!!!!!! ( YOU!!!) ..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

like I said we're dropping science in here!! so please leave and go play with the white folks!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2009, 07:10 PM~13011969
> *like I said we're dropping science  in here!! so please leave and go play with the white folks!!!
> *


There topic is on point.... not some bro's ( Not you) with real rides and a old Morgan freeman looking fool with dreams and old ass memories... :uh: 

I respect these other brotha's. but you have done nothing but use all off us (texting , and cell phoning) and starting shit in other topics.

Every one has posted somthing but you..... you need a good chin checking!!!! brotha!!!!!!!! get right.....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 15 2009, 04:49 PM~13011296
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck you Japanigga!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 15 2009, 06:24 PM~13012102
> *There topic is on point.... not some bro's ( Not you) with real rides and a old Morgan freeman looking fool with dreams and old ass memories... :uh:
> 
> I respect these other brotha's. but you have done nothing but use all off us  (texting , and cell phoning) and starting shit in other topics.
> ...


come and check it!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2009, 07:35 PM~13012190
> *fuck you Japanigga!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

fundi you text me with your stupid shit! I keep telling you stop texting me we aint cool and never will be!!!! go play in the roadmaster thread and dream about having fluid in your trunk!! I take my offer back you aren't getting any Super Natural pumps!!! go buy CCE and fuck yourself!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2009, 08:35 PM~13012190
> *fuck you Japanigga!!!!!!!!
> *


Better to be a Japanigga then a Fake A *****


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 14 2009, 07:00 PM~13004386
> *1. WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU?? Do you know me? Let it be known.
> 
> 2. I ain't "RAZA" or mexican or whatever you wanna call it. I don't side with "Raza"...only my partners. Blood and race don't mean shit to me.
> ...


do your thang Homie,your shit will be tight in due time


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

waddup DKM


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

waddup Skim


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2009, 08:57 PM~13012400
> *waddup DKM
> *


Just kick'n back watching Kobe kill these fool in the All Star game


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

man I need a Johnies pastrami!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

so Kobe is clowning them fools!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

another MVP year for Kobe!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2009, 07:41 PM~13012235
> *fundi you text me with your stupid shit!  I keep telling you stop texting me we aint cool and never will be!!!!  go play in the roadmaster thread and dream about having fluid in your trunk!!  I take my offer back you aren't  getting any Super Natural pumps!!!  go buy CCE and fuck yourself!!!!
> *



I would not go through you any way... I got your Uncles shop number. he don't even claim you fool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

They cant fuk with kobe


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 15 2009, 07:20 PM~13012640
> *I would not go through you any way... I got your Uncles shop number. he don't even claim you fool!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


and I have seaworlds number and they want their main attraction back!!!!! and you never called the shop my Uncle hates janky ass country ******!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

ccarii in the house!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

waddup MIGGE


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2009, 07:10 PM~13011969
> *like I said we're dropping science  in here!! so please leave and go play with the white folks!!!
> *


we dont want his lieing fat ass either


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

why is this topic getting full of bafoonery too :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 16 2009, 01:46 AM~13014718
> *why is this topic getting full of bafoonery too :dunno:
> *


HOW THESE FOOLS ACT ON THE COMPUTER IS HOW THEY ACT IN REAL LIFE


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 08:21 AM~13015687
> *HOW THESE FOOLS ACT ON THE COMPUTER IS HOW THEY ACT IN REAL LIFE
> *


U RIGHT THEY BRAIN IS THE SAME ....THEY SPEAK WHAT THEY THINK....THEY TRY TO FOOL U IN REAL LIFE ,FACE TO FACE......


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 16 2009, 09:28 AM~13015707
> *U RIGHT THEY BRAIN IS THE SAME ....THEY SPEAK WHAT THEY THINK....THEY TRY TO FOOL U IN REAL LIFE ,FACE TO FACE......
> *


THEY AINT FOOLIN NOBODY BUT THEY SELF. I CAN SMELL A BUSTER EVEN THROUGH THESE 1'S AND 0'S


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2009, 10:54 PM~13014331
> *and I have seaworlds number and they want their main attraction back!!!!!  and you never called the shop my Uncle hates janky ass country ******!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

Mister know it all.. post up some knowledge instead of pipe dreams you had and have...

Need to know how to do a booty kit on a plastic bumper...... :angry:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...i... :roflmao: :: ......ca'nt.. .breeeth:.this is too funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ANYBODY FROM COMPTON REMEMBER THIS GUY (CUICIDE)? I THINK THAT'S GANGSTA'S 67 ON THE COVER


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 09:47 AM~13016357
> *ANYBODY FROM COMPTON REMEMBER THIS GUY (CUICIDE)?  I THINK THAT'S GANGSTA'S 67 ON THE COVER
> 
> 
> ...






Never heard of it..Kind of weak....


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 16 2009, 01:58 PM~13017244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SONG IS NOT ON THIS ALBUM. DEDICATED TO THE GAME IS HIS HOTEST TRACK. ALSO, GANGSTA ALLOWED RAPPERS TO USE HIS CARS IN THEIR VIDEOS. HE APPEARED IN QD3'S VIDEO IN HIS '67


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

Fundi plase leave this topic!! why do you mess up Black folks' threads?! we don't want you here!!! yo will be banned believe me!! now back to business!! wassup fellas


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 12:40 PM~13017589
> *THAT SONG IS NOT ON THIS ALBUM.  DEDICATED TO THE GAME IS HIS HOTEST TRACK.  ALSO, GANGSTA ALLOWED RAPPERS TO USE HIS CARS IN THEIR VIDEOS.  HE APPEARED IN QD3'S VIDEO IN HIS '67
> *


WELL THATS FINE. I WAS JUST SAYING HIS RYMES WHERE WEEK. THE CAR IS TIGHT. LIKE THE BEATZ

SCOTTY NO ONE MESSING UP A THREAD BUT YOU .. I RESPONDED TO YOUR NEGATIVE THREATS !!!!!!!!! SO GO SNITCH SOME WHERE ELSE.. I ALSO ASKED A QUESTION.... DAMN SNITCH.......... :angry: 
GET FOR FACT RIGHT BEFORE YOU GO SNITCH ON SOME ONE LIKE A BUSTA YOU ARE..


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 16 2009, 02:35 PM~13018590
> *Fundi plase leave this topic!!  why do you mess up Black folks' threads?!  we don't want you here!!!  yo will be banned believe me!!  now back to business!!  wassup fellas
> *


he needs to be banned.scotty your old 5.0 was it a convertable?im building a 92 lx vert 4 cyl.im putting the gt fenders and skirts on it i was thinkin about droppin in the 5.0 but my last 5.o i remember allways filling it up


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

the mustang was a hardtop


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 15 2009, 06:42 PM~13012261
> *Better to be a Japanigga then a Fake A *****
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

Big Rich how much to chrome my a-arms homie?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 16 2009, 10:16 PM~13022524
> *Big Rich how much to chrome my a-arms homie?
> *


DON'T CHROME SHIT RICH. HE AINT GOT NO MONEY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

waddup 6duece!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Feb 16 2009, 08:16 PM~13022524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 

Mexico. $500 gets you the rear end , both sets of arms , and sway bars.. you should have been nice to Cren.. I'm using the the connection . takes about 3 weeks when I get all the parts together to them Homies..


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 16 2009, 10:34 PM~13022820
> *:0
> 
> Mexico. $500 gets you the rear end , both sets of arms , and sway bars.. you should have been nice to Cren.. I'm using the the connection . takes about 3 weeks when I get all the parts together to them Homies..
> *


STOP MAN.. JUST QUIT IT. I TRIED TO IGNORE YOU LONG ENOUGH. BUT SHIT IS GETTING OUT OF HAND WITH YOU


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 07:31 PM~13022754
> *DON'T CHROME SHIT RICH.  HE AINT GOT NO MONEY
> *


listen here "matchstick"!!!! stop acting like Fundi!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 16 2009, 10:36 PM~13022849
> *listen here "matchstick"!!!!  stop acting like Fundi!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 08:35 PM~13022846
> *STOP MAN.. JUST QUIT IT.  I TRIED TO IGNORE YOU LONG ENOUGH.  BUT SHIT IS GETTING OUT OF HAND WITH YOU
> *


What the fuck are you talking about stupid ass!!!!!!! you need to check your ignorant ass.. I asked some Mejestics Homie's today. When they take trip to see there family down there shit is cheap........ he said he could do that for this area. they also posted it up but none of you'll took up his offer on this coast. :uh:

Chrome is dirt cheap to do.... Do yo need the number to the guy that does it. becouse its on my phone!!!!!!! Alwasy trying to start shit. how but you go back to sleep ... :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 16 2009, 08:36 PM~13022849
> *listen here "matchstick"!!!!  stop acting like Fundi!!!!!!!
> *


PM sent. If you really want that show chrome. Payfred had the Hook up!!!!!!!! Mexico.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

waddup 909!! fellas can we stay focused and keep my shit positive! this all about contributions to the game!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 16 2009, 10:40 PM~13022920
> *What the fuck are you talking about stupid ass!!!!!!! you need to check your ignorant ass.. I asked some Mejestics Homie's today. When they take trip to see there family down there shit is cheap........ he said he could do that for this area. they also posted it up but none of you'll took up his offer on this coast.  :uh:
> 
> Chrome is dirt cheap to do.... Do yo need the number to the guy that does it. becouse its on my phone!!!!!!! Alwasy trying to start shit. how but you go back to sleep ...  :uh:
> *


LOOK MAN IT'S LIKE THIS.. YOU CAN DO WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO DO ON YOUR COMPUTER. BUT SHIT AINT SWEET LIKE THAT. YOU BE ERKING THE SHIT OUT OF PEOPLE. AND SOMEBODY GON' WIND UP FUCKING YOU UP IN PERSON. YOU KEEP GOING ON AND ON LIKE YOU DOING AND WATCH WHAT MIGHT HAPPEN. ME, I'M TOO OLD TO GIVE A SHIT. BUT ONE OF THESE YOUNG ****** GON' SIZE YOU UP AND PINE BOX YOUR ASS. YOU KEEP IT UP


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

thanks Fundi but I have a chrome hookup


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 16 2009, 10:46 PM~13023039
> *waddup 909!!  fellas can we stay focused and keep my shit positive!  this all about contributions to the game!!!
> *


I'M TRYING. YOU AND SWITCH KEEP TALKIN BOUT THE GOOD OL' DAYS. I LIKE THAT SHIT


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 16 2009, 10:50 PM~13023114
> *thanks Fundi but I have a chrome hookup
> *


SO RICH GOT BACK AT YOU JUST THAT FAST :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 16 2009, 08:50 PM~13023114
> *thanks Fundi but I have a chrome hookup
> *


Thats cool.. I just found out that was a secret you guys had over there. We be bending over and taking it over her on this coast,,, :angry: 

I'm bout to start hitting yards to get me the parts and away to Mexico on the next USO or Mejestic trip home.. Shits crazy. I'm not going to snitch but I seen Payfreds new powerplant........ GD!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

"D" ignore him please and move on!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 07:52 PM~13023143
> *SO RICH GOT BACK AT YOU JUST THAT FAST :uh:
> *


fool me and Rich are homies don't get it twisted!!!!!!!! you fuck with Rick you gotta go thru me!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 07:51 PM~13023129
> *I'M TRYING.  YOU AND SWITCH KEEP TALKIN BOUT THE GOOD OL' DAYS.  I LIKE THAT SHIT
> *


"D" be cool and have a drink!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 17 2009, 01:58 AM~13025712
> *"D" be cool and have a drink!!!!!!
> *


 :no:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

WHAT UP TRU


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 17 2009, 07:12 AM~13026744
> *WHAT UP TRU
> *


Sup Homie


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 08:49 PM~13023095
> *LOOK MAN IT'S LIKE THIS.. YOU CAN DO WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO DO ON YOUR COMPUTER. BUT SHIT AINT SWEET LIKE THAT.  YOU BE ERKING THE SHIT OUT OF PEOPLE.  AND SOMEBODY GON' WIND UP FUCKING YOU UP IN PERSON.  YOU KEEP GOING ON AND ON LIKE YOU DOING AND WATCH WHAT MIGHT HAPPEN. ME, I'M TOO OLD TO GIVE A SHIT.  BUT ONE OF THESE YOUNG ****** GON' SIZE YOU UP AND PINE BOX YOUR ASS.  YOU KEEP IT UP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that was like check one ..check two ...check check check... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 08:49 PM~13023095
> *LOOK MAN IT'S LIKE THIS.. YOU CAN DO WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO DO ON YOUR COMPUTER. BUT SHIT AINT SWEET LIKE THAT.  YOU BE ERKING THE SHIT OUT OF PEOPLE.  AND SOMEBODY GON' WIND UP FUCKING YOU UP IN PERSON.  YOU KEEP GOING ON AND ON LIKE YOU DOING AND WATCH WHAT MIGHT HAPPEN. ME, I'M TOO OLD TO GIVE A SHIT.  BUT ONE OF THESE YOUNG ****** GON' SIZE YOU UP AND PINE BOX YOUR ASS.  YOU KEEP IT UP
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

VETERAN RIDING MUSIC


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 17 2009, 10:42 AM~13028604
> *VETERAN RIDING MUSIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

waddup Dirt


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 04:22 PM~12655870
> *YOUNGSTERS COME IN AND TAKE NOTES.  KEEP THIS POSITIVE PLEASE!!!  GO SOME WHERE ELSE WITH THE NONSENSE PLEASE!!
> 
> WHO REMEMBERS THIS FOE........................
> ...


well................................... Switchman please tell them how high this bitch jumped!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 13 2009, 03:08 PM~12995998
> *DOUBLE V IS A LEVA-HE LET THAT VATO CHECK HIM ABOUT BEING RACIAL IN THE BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC AND AINT BE ON THE INTERNET SINCE THAT
> *


your mama!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 17 2009, 08:16 PM~13033601
> *well................................... Switchman please tell them how high this bitch jumped!!!!
> *


is that punchee's????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 18 2009, 09:23 AM~13038881
> *is that punchee's????
> *


nope


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

Wally tell 'em about the good ol' days of Crenshaw!!!!!!


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 18 2009, 09:09 PM~13044928
> *Wally tell 'em about the good ol' days of Crenshaw!!!!!!
> *


DOUBLE V YOU BE LYING-YOU DONT EVEN KNOW ABOUT CRENSHAW-YOU NOT A LOWRIDER AND YOU NOT FROM SUPER NATURAL-YOU BE ON LAY IT LOW LIVING A LIE-YOU KEEP POSTING UP THE SAME PICTURES OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER YOUR WHOLE TIME ON THIS SITE-YOU A PHONY BALONY AND EVERYBODY NOW IT-THOS NOT EVEN SUPR NATURAL CARS YOU CLAIMING-YOU NEVER BE AT SUPER NATURAL-WE ALREADY KNOW THAT THE CARS YOU POST ARE NOT YOURS-SO WHAT HAPPEN TO THE 61 YOU SAID YOU GOT A MONTH AGO ONLY TO FIND OUT THAT WAS A LIE-OR WHAT ABOUT THE CADILLAC YOU LIED ABOUT RIGHT AFTER THAT A WEEK OR TWO AGO-YOU NEVER POSTED NO PICTURE OF NON OF THIS CARS-YOU NEED TO BE SLAP IN THE FACE FOR LYING LIKE THAT-I DONT CAR WHAT SWITCHMAN SAY YOU STILL A LIAR WITH NO CAR CONNECTIONS-SN DONT EVEN CLAIM YOU-THEY LAUGHED WHEN WE SPOKE ON YOUR NAME SAYING YOUR NAME IS PERCY AND NOT SCOTTY-STOP POSTING UP THOSE SAME PICUTRES OF THAT 63 THE 64 AND THAT CADILLAC THAT YOU HAVE 1 PICTURE EACH OF-YOU STOLE THOSE PICTURES FROM SOMEBODY-I BET YOU NEVER EVEN SEEN THOSE CARS IN PERSON SO STOP SAYING THEY YOURS-WHY YOU ONLY GOT 1 PICTURE OF EACH CAR AND STAY POSTING THE SAME OLD PICTURES OVER AND OVER OVER AND OVER-EVERYBODY ON LAYITLOW KNOW THOSE SAME ASS CARS FROM YOUR CLOWN ASS ALWAYS POSTING THEM-IF YOU REALLY FROM SUPER NATURL WHY YOU CANT POST NO CARS BUILD WITHIN THE PAST 10 YEARS-ITS BECAUSE YOUR *** ASS AINT FROM SUPERNATURAL BITCH


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 18 2009, 10:06 AM~13038738
> *your mama!!!!!!!!!
> *


THAT WHAT WE GO SAY WHEN YOU CATCH YOU SLIPPN BITCH-YOU NEED TO STOP HIDDN OUT AND COME OUT


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 15 2009, 07:37 PM~13012207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT THIS LEVA


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 16 2009, 08:16 PM~13022524
> *Big Rich how much to chrome my a-arms homie?
> *


YOU A FAKE-IF YOU HAD SUPER NATURAL CONNECTIONS YOU WOULDNT BE ASKING FOR NO CHROME WORK-YOU AINT NEVER EVEN BEEN TO SN SHOP YOU PHONY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 19 2009, 05:49 AM~13047714
> *:cheesy:
> *


you need to stop provoking this nonscence.this is a seriouse thread.go back to lowrider.com.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 19 2009, 07:15 AM~13048004
> *you need to stop provoking this nonscence.this is a seriouse thread.go back to lowrider.com.
> *


What are you talking about. I asked a ? a while back and waiting for V to give me a answer. half this shits on ignore...  including you....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

I think I'm going with a push button style set-up. I saw one a while back . anybody use or like how they sound.. Just lay and drive on my ride..


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 14 2009, 08:44 PM~13005087
> *i was 10 in 1977 how old was you?????????????? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I wasnt born yet!
:biggrin: 

Been lowriding for 15 years now(since I was 15!)


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA+Feb 14 2009, 11:10 PM~13006014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No piping of course, But you CAN have white pillows in a Brougham as long,and ONLY if they are stock white from Cadillac!
Caddis and Linc's(MArk IV)are really the only cars that get a pass with white guts cause they came out the factory that way!


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 19 2009, 07:37 AM~13048122
> *What are you talking about. I asked a ? a while back and waiting for V to give me a answer. half this shits on ignore...  including you....
> *


you know what im talking about like i told you before any time you need me to chin check you just let me know ill meet you at danas


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

i watched living the low life the other night and they had the majestic cc on.g-mom 70 years old and still doing her thang god bless her


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 18 2009, 10:33 PM~13046823
> *DOUBLE V YOU BE LYING-YOU DONT EVEN KNOW ABOUT CRENSHAW-YOU NOT A LOWRIDER AND YOU NOT FROM SUPER NATURAL-YOU BE ON LAY IT LOW LIVING A LIE-YOU KEEP POSTING UP THE SAME PICTURES OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER YOUR WHOLE TIME ON THIS SITE-YOU A PHONY BALONY AND EVERYBODY NOW IT-THOS NOT EVEN SUPR NATURAL CARS YOU CLAIMING-YOU NEVER BE AT SUPER NATURAL-WE ALREADY KNOW THAT THE CARS YOU POST ARE NOT YOURS-SO WHAT HAPPEN TO THE 61 YOU SAID YOU GOT A MONTH AGO ONLY TO FIND OUT THAT WAS A LIE-OR WHAT ABOUT THE CADILLAC YOU LIED ABOUT RIGHT AFTER THAT A WEEK OR TWO AGO-YOU NEVER POSTED NO PICTURE OF NON OF THIS CARS-YOU NEED TO BE SLAP IN THE FACE FOR LYING LIKE THAT-I DONT CAR WHAT SWITCHMAN SAY YOU STILL A LIAR WITH NO CAR CONNECTIONS-SN DONT EVEN CLAIM YOU-THEY LAUGHED WHEN WE SPOKE ON YOUR NAME SAYING YOUR NAME IS PERCY AND NOT SCOTTY-STOP POSTING UP THOSE SAME PICUTRES OF THAT 63 THE 64 AND THAT CADILLAC THAT YOU HAVE 1 PICTURE EACH OF-YOU STOLE THOSE PICTURES FROM SOMEBODY-I BET YOU NEVER EVEN SEEN THOSE CARS IN PERSON SO STOP SAYING THEY YOURS-WHY YOU ONLY GOT 1 PICTURE OF EACH CAR AND STAY POSTING THE SAME OLD PICTURES OVER AND OVER OVER AND OVER-EVERYBODY ON LAYITLOW KNOW THOSE SAME ASS CARS FROM YOUR CLOWN ASS ALWAYS POSTING THEM-IF YOU REALLY FROM SUPER NATURL WHY YOU CANT POST NO CARS BUILD WITHIN THE PAST 10 YEARS-ITS BECAUSE YOUR *** ASS AINT FROM SUPERNATURAL BITCH
> *


how come you don't show yourself or your car???????????????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 18 2009, 10:33 PM~13046823
> *DOUBLE V YOU BE LYING-YOU DONT EVEN KNOW ABOUT CRENSHAW-YOU NOT A LOWRIDER AND YOU NOT FROM SUPER NATURAL-YOU BE ON LAY IT LOW LIVING A LIE-YOU KEEP POSTING UP THE SAME PICTURES OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER YOUR WHOLE TIME ON THIS SITE-YOU A PHONY BALONY AND EVERYBODY NOW IT-THOS NOT EVEN SUPR NATURAL CARS YOU CLAIMING-YOU NEVER BE AT SUPER NATURAL-WE ALREADY KNOW THAT THE CARS YOU POST ARE NOT YOURS-SO WHAT HAPPEN TO THE 61 YOU SAID YOU GOT A MONTH AGO ONLY TO FIND OUT THAT WAS A LIE-OR WHAT ABOUT THE CADILLAC YOU LIED ABOUT RIGHT AFTER THAT A WEEK OR TWO AGO-YOU NEVER POSTED NO PICTURE OF NON OF THIS CARS-YOU NEED TO BE SLAP IN THE FACE FOR LYING LIKE THAT-I DONT CAR WHAT SWITCHMAN SAY YOU STILL A LIAR WITH NO CAR CONNECTIONS-SN DONT EVEN CLAIM YOU-THEY LAUGHED WHEN WE SPOKE ON YOUR NAME SAYING YOUR NAME IS PERCY AND NOT SCOTTY-STOP POSTING UP THOSE SAME PICUTRES OF THAT 63 THE 64 AND THAT CADILLAC THAT YOU HAVE 1 PICTURE EACH OF-YOU STOLE THOSE PICTURES FROM SOMEBODY-I BET YOU NEVER EVEN SEEN THOSE CARS IN PERSON SO STOP SAYING THEY YOURS-WHY YOU ONLY GOT 1 PICTURE OF EACH CAR AND STAY POSTING THE SAME OLD PICTURES OVER AND OVER OVER AND OVER-EVERYBODY ON LAYITLOW KNOW THOSE SAME ASS CARS FROM YOUR CLOWN ASS ALWAYS POSTING THEM-IF YOU REALLY FROM SUPER NATURL WHY YOU CANT POST NO CARS BUILD WITHIN THE PAST 10 YEARS-ITS BECAUSE YOUR *** ASS AINT FROM SUPERNATURAL BITCH
> *


since you're mexican why would you call yourself dean martin???


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 19 2009, 01:07 PM~13049610
> *how come you don't show yourself or your car???????????????????
> *


*Whaz craccin cuzz*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

waddup Eazy


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 19 2009, 01:09 PM~13049630
> *waddup Eazy
> *


*Ready to be front'n bacc'n in a couple months*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 19 2009, 10:11 AM~13049639
> *Ready to be front'n bacc'n in a couple months
> *


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 19 2009, 11:01 AM~13048653
> *X100
> No piping of course, But you CAN have white pillows in a Brougham as long,and ONLY if they are stock white from Cadillac!
> Caddis and Linc's(MArk IV)are really the only cars that get a pass with white guts cause they came out the factory that way!
> *


YEAH.. I WAS'NT GOING TO GO CRAZY ON THE PIPING THOUGH. JUST AROUND THE OUTER EDGE OF THE PILLOW


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DYRIHu3WXw&feature=related


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 19 2009, 09:14 AM~13048741
> *i watched living the low life the other night and they had the majestic cc on.g-mom 70 years old and still doing her thang god bless her
> *


hey i'm 69 1/2 what no props???? :biggrin: and double "v"...you don watched for 20 years not been it the game 20 years... :uh:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 19 2009, 03:01 PM~13051594
> *hey i'm 69 1/2 what no props????  :biggrin: and double "v"...you don watched for 20 years not been it the game 20 years... :uh:
> *


 :uh: 69 1/2 do you meen 49 1/2.mad props bro for doing it big on living the low life.i hope during the comercial break you showed vida the back seat :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

my Brougham was a '88 bought brand new!!!!!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candimann+Feb 16 2009, 08:34 PM~13022820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not going to snitch, BUT??? How bout leave my name out your mouth on the computer and in person. You dont know me nor do you know where my chrome came from :uh: 

and stop tryin to make it like your mr. popular to these people. You aint down with me OR my club and you cant even fuckin SPELL Majestics :angry:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Oh snaps*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I love Caddies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

fundi/candimann or whoever in the hell you are please leave my topic! I don't want you in here with your bullshit! go to the other topic and fuck off in there!!! paFred pay him no mind and ignore him! we're positive up n here!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

bounce or get banned!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 19 2009, 08:46 PM~13054737
> *What connection? :uh: Aint nobody cool with you!
> I'm not going to snitch, BUT??? How bout leave my name out your mouth on the computer and in person. You dont know me nor do you know where my chrome came from :uh:
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

I don't give a shit where you got your stuff from. But your club member offer to get me the hook up. And maybe if you actually road that caddi. you migh get mag play in NC. Unlike Us or the BIG M!!!!!!!!!!

I have always spoke high of your RIDE !!!!! So take a chill pill and step back. I never disrespeted of dissed your shit bro..... I stay right around the corner from you . feel free to come see me..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I said bounce homie!!!!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 19 2009, 09:00 PM~13054900
> *fundi/candimann or whoever in the hell you are please leave my  topic!  I don't want you in here with your bullshit!  go to the other topic and fuck off in there!!!  paFred pay him no mind and ignore him!  we're positive up n here!!!!!!
> *


You know what, your right.  Sorry my Brothas.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 19 2009, 09:03 PM~13054946
> *I said bounce homie!!!!
> *


peace OUt!!!!!!!!!!! Fuck This BS. Try to give probs and you clowns act like crabs!!!!!!!!!! 

Like I said I spoke nothing but good or posted on peeps that have done good in my area. You wana act like one of these clowns so be it!!!!!!!! 


Have your fucking separte thread. you aint posted shit!!!!!!!! V....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 19 2009, 09:46 PM~13054737
> *What connection? :uh: Aint nobody cool with you!
> I'm not going to snitch, BUT??? How bout leave my name out your mouth on the computer and in person. You dont know me nor do you know where my chrome came from :uh:
> 
> ...


OH SNAP


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 19 2009, 08:46 PM~13054737
> *What connection? :uh: Aint nobody cool with you!
> I'm not going to snitch, BUT??? How bout leave my name out your mouth on the computer and in person. You dont know me nor do you know where my chrome came from :uh:
> 
> ...


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 19 2009, 09:10 PM~13055028
> *peace OUt!!!!!!!!!!! Fuck This BS. Try to give probs and you clowns act like crabs!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Like I said I spoke nothing but good or posted on peeps that have done good in my area. You wana act like one of these clowns so be it!!!!!!!!
> ...










dont come back now ya here


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 20 2009, 09:21 AM~13059389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 20 2009, 10:21 AM~13059389
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 19 2009, 09:03 PM~13054937
> *:uh:
> 
> I don't give a shit where you got your stuff from. But your club member offer to get me the hook up. And maybe if you actually road that caddi. you migh get mag play in NC. Unlike Us or the BIG M!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




:nono: Homie payfred is family son. I will leave it that. I won't mess this topic up though. Come see you huh. OK. L8


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Feb 20 2009, 02:25 PM~13060532
> *:nono:  Homie payfred is family son. I will leave it that.  I won't mess this topic up though.  Come see you huh. OK. L8
> *


I WARNED FUNDI A FEW PAGES BACK ABOUT FUCKIN WIT PEOPLE. I TOLD HIM HE GON' FUCK AROUND AND FUCK WITH THE WRONG PERSON, AND IT WAS GON' BE HIS ASS. AND THAT WAS A KIND WARNING


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 19 2009, 11:03 PM~13054937
> *:uh:
> 
> I don't give a shit where you got your stuff from. But your club member offer to get me the hook up. And maybe if you actually road that caddi. you migh get mag play in NC. Unlike Us or the BIG M!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


DUMB ASS. PEOPLE KNOW WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE. I WOULD'NT BE SURPRISED IF HOMIE JUST CREEP UP ON YOUR ASS WHILE YOU GETTIN IN YOUR CAR :uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

SORRY 'V'. I HAD TO DO IT JUST THIS ONCE :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vzBpCepM4Q


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 12:48 PM~13060718
> *SORRY 'V'.  I HAD TO DO IT JUST THIS ONCE :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vzBpCepM4Q
> *


 :0 hey post chrome and paint ..wally dogg all up in it ..you a foo for posting that one...... that one old as hell and still hitting ....damm :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Feb 20 2009, 12:25 PM~13060532
> *:nono:  Homie payfred is family son. I will leave it that.  I won't mess this topic up though.  Come see you huh. OK. L8
> *


if you get him before i do make sure when you beat his ass to film it and post it up on here


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 20 2009, 03:31 PM~13061074
> *:0 hey post chrome and paint ..wally dogg all up in it ..you a foo for posting that one...... that one old as hell and still hitting ....damm :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 12:44 PM~13060693
> *DUMB ASS.  PEOPLE KNOW WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE.  I WOULD'NT BE SURPRISED IF HOMIE JUST CREEP UP ON YOUR ASS WHILE YOU GETTIN IN YOUR CAR :uh:
> *


187PURE YOU MUST BE A COWARD JUST LIKE DOUBLE V-HOW YOU GO SAY WHAT YOU SAY TO FUNDI AND NOT TO DOUBLE WE HE PROVE DAILEY HE A LIAR-YOU EITHER STUPID ASS FUCK OR A COWARD JUST LIKE HIM


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

WE QUESTION A LOT OF YOU VATOS-YALL MUST BE DUMB TO LET COWARD DOUBLEV TALK ABOUT POSTING CARS HE NEVER HAD-YALL SWEEP HIS LIES UNDER THE RUG-YALL NEED TO BE CHECKED JUST LIKE THIS VATO-FUCK 187 TONE DOUBLEV AND EVRYBODY ELSE WHO ROLL WITH THIS NON LOWRIDER AFFILIATE


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

DOUBLEV YOU A BITCH-FUCK YOU AND YOUR TOPIC-GO SNITCH AND GET ME BANNED BITCH-YOU A OLD BITCH-YOU TO OLD TO EVEN BE ON THIS SITE-YOU NEVER GANGBANG YOU NEVER HAS A REAL LOWRIDER AND YOU NOT FROM LOS ANGELES JUST LIKE A LOT OF THEM ON THIS SITE-WHATS YOUR NUMBER-SOMEBODY GO GIVE IT TO ME ONE DAY SOON YOU BITCH-YOUR COWARD ASS PROBABLY ALREADY CALLED THE POLICE YOU BITCH


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 20 2009, 03:56 PM~13062211
> *WE QUESTION A LOT OF YOU VATOS-YALL MUST BE DUMB TO LET COWARD DOUBLEV TALK ABOUT POSTING CARS HE NEVER HAD-YALL SWEEP HIS LIES UNDER THE RUG-YALL NEED TO BE CHECKED JUST LIKE THIS VATO-FUCK 187 TONE DOUBLEV AND EVRYBODY ELSE WHO ROLL WITH THIS NON LOWRIDER AFFILIATE
> *


 :uh:







this clown is a joke







did someone hurt your buddy fundis feelings and he wont text you back


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

TONE LOCO I KNEW YOU Å WAS A BITCH TO JUST LIKE DOUBLEV-BITCHES HANG WITH BITCHES IS A I HAVE TO SAY ABOUT THAT


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

YOUR AVATOR SAY ODOGG-IT YOU REALLY WAS A ODOGG YOU WOULD BLAST DOUBLE V FOR BEING A PHONY-YOU A COWARD TO THAT IS WHY YOU LIKE DOUBLEV SO MUCH


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 20 2009, 04:23 PM~13062442
> *TONE LOCO I KNEW YOU Å WAS A BITCH TO JUST LIKE DOUBLEV-BITCHES HANG WITH BITCHES IS A I HAVE TO SAY ABOUT THAT
> *

















chear up buddy fundi still loves you his feelings are hurt text him in a little bit


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

TONE LOCO YOU FROM PHILLY ANYWAY SO WHY ARE YOU TALKING-PHILLY AINT LOWRIDING AND IF SO-NOT RIGHT-WHICH EXPLAINS WHY YOU BELIEVE IN DOUBLE V SO MUCH-IT AINT YOUR FUALT YOU JUST DON'T KNOW ANY BETTER


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 20 2009, 04:30 PM~13062484
> *TONE LOCO YOU FROM PHILLY ANYWAY SO WHY ARE YOU TALKING-PHILLY AINT LOWRIDING AND IF SO-NOT RIGHT-WHICH EXPLAINS WHY YOU BELIEVE IN DOUBLE V SO MUCH-IT AINT YOUR FUALT YOU JUST DON'T KNOW ANY BETTER
> *


 :0 can you teach me about lowriding and hopping between texts with fundi.after your done teaching me im going to get me one of the hoppers


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 20 2009, 04:28 PM~13062472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAYBE YOU WILL UNDERSTAND THIS-

FUCK FUNDI FUCK YOU FUCK DOUBLE V FUCK 187PURE AND FUCK WHAT YALL STAND FOR

MAYBE NOW YOUR STUPID AS WILL UNDERSTAND


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 20 2009, 04:39 PM~13062554
> *MAYBE YOU WILL UNDERSTAND THIS-
> 
> FUCK FUNDI FUCK YOU FUCK DOUBLE V FUCK 187PURE AND FUCK WHAT YALL STAND FOR
> ...


 :0 dont get all bent out of shape i told you fundi still loves you and he will answer your text later.shit he might even let you harpoon his wilda beast


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 20 2009, 04:38 PM~13062543
> *:0 can you teach me about lowriding and hopping between texts with fundi.after your done teaching me im going to get me one of the hoppers
> *


ASK YA DADDY TO TEACH YOUR DUMB ASS


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 20 2009, 04:48 PM~13062633
> *ASK YA DADDY TO TEACH YOUR DUMB ASS
> *


hes from philly to and doesnt know either.so how about you spit some knowledge out for me and my daddy.by the way i like the way you type in caps


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 20 2009, 04:43 PM~13062596
> *:0 dont get all bent out of shape i told you fundi still loves you and he will answer your text later.shit he might even let you harpoon his wilda beast
> *


TWIST THE STORY AS MANY TIMES AS YOU WANT TO TALKING ABOUT FUNDI YO MOMMA AND WHOEVR ELSE-I STILL SAY FUCK YOU FUNDI DOUBLEV YO MOMMA YO DADDY AND PHILADELPHIA-DOUBLEV IS A BITCH


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

hey dean buddy im going to teach you now.you know what philly is famouse for besides cheesesteaks softpretzels and the libertybell?


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 20 2009, 04:55 PM~13062718
> *TWIST THE STORY AS MANY TIMES AS YOU WANT TO TALKING ABOUT FUNDI YO MOMMA AND WHOEVR ELSE-I STILL SAY FUCK YOU FUNDI DOUBLEV YO MOMMA YO DADDY AND PHILADELPHIA-DOUBLEV IS A BITCH
> *


well the answer to my question was rocky and im going to put my money on big scootty.hes going to play rocky on your ass and knock you out just like momma said :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

sorry big scotty for the nonscence in your thread


----------



## level4yrdshotkallr (Feb 21, 2009)

e-nuff is e-nuff.... shall return wit my MF response 2 double V!!! keep riden D.Martin....


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by level4yrdshotkallr_@Feb 20 2009, 05:22 PM~13062931
> *e-nuff is e-nuff.... shall return wit my MF response 2 double V!!! keep riden D.Martin....
> *


come on dean you didnt have to hide behind another name buddy.like i told you before you keep pissing big scotty off and hes going to rocky your ass and you dont want that


----------



## level4yrdshotkallr (Feb 21, 2009)

slow down tone... This aint D.M. an my friend you may want to slow down on who you really speaking for.. Lets get this str8, I am from san diego an I am 120 days to the house. I am looking for build me a car. I picked up a lil something from the auction. I am all about low riding, but this nonsense I have read the past few days trying to learn some stuff is way out of hand. An to be very honest TONE its some real HOE shit. An since you were so polite to speak, I will let you know up front an fore-most. I aint with this hiding behind a key board.. An for you to speak on a man with out really knowing him would have got you shived on da yard with a straw pole.. So do the fourm a favor. Mind your own business an build you a car an njoy your life. If you would like to discuss something with me, by all means get at me an we can speak in person. Other wise mind you own... 


" push ups for big-er-retes gets you nothing on a yard when your roomate komes up missing "


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

are there any vietnam veteran black lowriders in here?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 20 2009, 06:20 PM~13062409
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


pssst.. he is fundi


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

like I said before why would another Black man mess up another Black man's thread!! but he doesn't mess up any others!!!! so fundi please leave and go suck on Chuck's dick and milk your killer whale!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by level4yrdshotkallr_@Feb 20 2009, 06:06 PM~13063250
> *slow down tone... This aint D.M. an my friend you may want to slow down on who you really speaking for.. Lets get this str8, I am from san diego an I am 120 days to the house. I am looking for build me a car. I picked up a lil something from the auction. I am all about low riding, but this nonsense I have read the past few days trying to learn some stuff is way out of hand. An to be very honest TONE its some real HOE shit. An since you were so polite to speak, I will let you know up front an fore-most. I aint with this hiding behind a key board.. An for you to speak on a man with out really knowing him would have got you shived on da yard with a straw pole.. So do the fourm a favor. Mind your own business an build you a car an njoy your life. If you would like to discuss something with me, by all means get at me an we can speak in person. Other wise mind you own...
> " push ups for big-er-retes gets you nothing on a yard when your roomate komes up missing "
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by level4yrdshotkallr_@Feb 20 2009, 06:06 PM~13063250
> *slow down tone... This aint D.M. an my friend you may want to slow down on who you really speaking for.. Lets get this str8, I am from san diego an I am 120 days to the house. I am looking for build me a car. I picked up a lil something from the auction. I am all about low riding, but this nonsense I have read the past few days trying to learn some stuff is way out of hand. An to be very honest TONE its some real HOE shit. An since you were so polite to speak, I will let you know up front an fore-most. I aint with this hiding behind a key board.. An for you to speak on a man with out really knowing him would have got you shived on da yard with a straw pole.. So do the fourm a favor. Mind your own business an build you a car an njoy your life. If you would like to discuss something with me, by all means get at me an we can speak in person. Other wise mind you own...
> " push ups for big-er-retes gets you nothing on a yard when your roomate komes up missing "
> *



QUOTE(Dean Martin @ Feb 20 2009, 03:56 PM) 
WE QUESTION A LOT OF YOU VATOS-YALL MUST BE DUMB TO LET COWARD DOUBLEV TALK ABOUT POSTING CARS HE NEVER HAD-YALL SWEEP HIS LIES UNDER THE RUG-YALL NEED TO BE CHECKED JUST LIKE THIS VATO-FUCK 187 TONE DOUBLEV AND EVRYBODY ELSE WHO ROLL WITH THIS NON LOWRIDER AFFILIATE


i dont know what happen to my post but as you can see you wrote tone there so now it became my business.your in san diago and im in philly so lets get real do you really think we will ever see each other.the only one i got a problem with is fundi.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 21 2009, 07:00 AM~13067513
> *QUOTE(Dean Martin @ Feb 20 2009, 03:56 PM)
> WE QUESTION A LOT OF YOU VATOS-YALL MUST BE DUMB TO LET COWARD DOUBLEV TALK ABOUT POSTING CARS HE NEVER HAD-YALL SWEEP HIS LIES UNDER THE RUG-YALL NEED TO BE CHECKED JUST LIKE THIS VATO-FUCK 187 TONE DOUBLEV AND EVRYBODY ELSE WHO ROLL WITH THIS NON LOWRIDER AFFILIATE
> i dont know what happen to my post but as you can see you wrote tone there so now it became my business.your in san diago and im in philly so lets get real do you really think we will ever see each other.the only one i got a problem with is fundi.
> *



REAL TALK


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 21 2009, 12:08 AM~13066427
> *like I said before why would another Black man mess up another Black man's thread!!  but he doesn't mess up any others!!!!  so fundi please leave and go suck on Chuck's dick and milk your killer whale!!!!!
> *


First off you need to shut the fuck up talking about my famly!!!! you see i ain't did shit.. That's not me . You pissed some one else off. So go fuck your self scotty.. Talk about my wife and me again and i will take care of shit when i get out that way.. handle your own shit and beef with Dean. Not me yo phoney fuck..!!!!! :angry: Or call me !! you know the nuMber you phoney...... stop texting me and just fALL OF THE EARTH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 07:30 PM~13063915
> *pssst.. he is fundi
> *


WRONG!!!!!!!! But At least he speaks his mind......And read what he wrote. he knows A whole lot of personal and info about the fake . Wendell...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 09:33 AM~10837576
> *
> 
> *


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 21 2009, 02:19 PM~13069785
> *First off you need to shut the fuck up talking about my famly!!!! you see i ain't did shit.. That's not me . You pissed some one else off. So go fuck your self scotty.. Talk about my wife and me again and i will take care of shit when i get out that way..  handle your own shit and beef with Dean. Not me yo phoney fuck..!!!!!  :angry:  Or call me !! you know the nuMber you phoney...... stop texting me and just fALL OF THE EARTH!!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


*BITCH WE ALL KNOW YOU AIN'T GONNA DO SHIT ************!!!*


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

EVERYBODY THAT SIDE WITH DOUBLEV IS A PHONEY JUST LIKE HIM

FUCK DOUBLEV AND HIS TREAD


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

IF DOUBLEV HAD ANY REAL CONNECTIONS TO SUPER NATURAL HE WOULD NOT BE ASKING YALL FOR A CHROME HOOK UP THAT CLEARLY SHOW HE IS A PHONY BALONY


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

TONELOCO YOU ARE NOT EVEN A MAN TELLING DOUBLEV YOU SORRY-YOU A PHILLY PHONY-DONT TRY TO TELL WE ABOUT WHAT PHILLY IS FAMOUS FOR BECAUSE IT DONT MATTER-YOU NEED TO BE SLAP JUST FOR GOING ALONG WITH DOUBLEV LIES-BITCHES HANG WITH BITCHES YOU DOUBLEV 187PURE AND ANYBODY ELSE SUPPORTING ALL THE LIES AND RACIST COMMENTS


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

DOUBLEV FUCK YOU AND THIS WHOLE TOPIC OF LIES-YOU NEVER BEEN IN THE GAME OR ANY OTHER GAME-YOU SD YEAR OLD LIAR-THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT BELIEVE YOU IS YOUR FRIEND THAT ARE NOT EVEN ON THE WEST COAST-YOU NOT EVEN FROM L.A. WITH YOUR LYING ASS-FUCK YOU AND THIS TOPIC-YOU AINT BEEN IN NOBODY GAME NOT EVEN FOR A HOT SECOND


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

AND ALL THE GAY COOMENT YOU BE MAKING IM STARTING TO BELIEVE YOU A HOMOSEXUAL-YOU ALWAYS TALKING ABOUT ANOTHER MAN HAVING TITTIES OR SUCKIN SOMETHIN-THAT SHIT IS ALL GAY SHIT-DOUBLEV YOU MUST BE A UDERCOVER ***


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

hahahahahahhaahhahahahahah


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 22 2009, 07:58 PM~13078741
> *IF DOUBLEV HAD ANY REAL CONNECTIONS TO SUPER NATURAL HE WOULD NOT BE ASKING YALL FOR A CHROME HOOK UP THAT CLEARLY SHOW HE IS A PHONY BALONY*


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 22 2009, 06:07 PM~13078821
> *TONELOCO YOU ARE NOT EVEN A MAN TELLING DOUBLEV YOU SORRY-YOU A PHILLY PHONY-DONT TRY TO TELL WE ABOUT WHAT PHILLY IS FAMOUS FOR BECAUSE IT DONT MATTER-YOU NEED TO BE SLAP JUST FOR GOING ALONG WITH DOUBLEV LIES-BITCHES HANG WITH BITCHES YOU DOUBLEV 187PURE AND ANYBODY ELSE SUPPORTING ALL THE LIES AND RACIST COMMENTS
> *


fundi keep talking shit.you can hide behind different names but its all good your hourglass is running out


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 22 2009, 05:58 PM~13078741
> *IF DOUBLEV HAD ANY REAL CONNECTIONS TO SUPER NATURAL HE WOULD NOT BE ASKING YALL FOR A CHROME HOOK UP THAT CLEARLY SHOW HE IS A PHONY BALONY
> *


 :0


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: THIS THREAD WENT TO STRAIT SHIT :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Payfrd at a local show out..cruz in










Low levals NC OG Bailey.. Jville NC US Army


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 23 2009, 08:53 PM~13092039
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FUNGUS, DID PAY FRED NOT SAY TO KEEP HIS NAME OUT YO MOUTH :0 :0


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Feb 24 2009, 03:27 AM~13094996
> *FUNGUS, DID PAY FRED NOT SAY TO KEEP HIS NAME OUT YO MOUTH  :0  :0
> *


i was just thinking the same thing.get him payfred :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 24 2009, 06:42 AM~13095301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: then you wonder how everyone found out your dean martin


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

something to get our minds of this cold ass wind!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 24 2009, 08:12 AM~13095733
> *:uh: then you wonder how everyone found out your dean martin
> *


I told If I had something to say I would say it like I have before!!! Now i got those pics from my phone and got plenty OG pics and stuff from Scotty... I was warned By Gary to not make names or use the N word. so Go address Dean Martin. I know or think I know who it is but just keep my comment to myself...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

man fools can fuck up a wet dream!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 24 2009, 10:22 AM~13096801
> *man fools can fuck up a wet dream!!!!!!!!!!   :angry:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

happy birthday big scotty


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 24 2009, 01:07 PM~13097278
> *happy birthday big scotty
> *


x2


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 24 2009, 11:39 AM~13097602
> *x2
> *


 :uh: 

tug and yank harder... 




Criss Brown...........


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 24 2009, 04:03 PM~13099849
> *:uh:
> 
> tug and yank harder...
> ...


dont you have enough people wanting to kick your ass?you want d to smack the shit out of you


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 24 2009, 06:34 PM~13101315
> *dont you have enough people wanting to kick your ass?you want d to smack the shit out of you
> *


so two is as high as you can count. :dunno:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 24 2009, 07:30 PM~13101912
> *so two is as high as you can count.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> *


well we allready know you are retarded hillbilly you cant count past two but is that because you got food on your mind or to much fat squeezing on that little brain of yours


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 25 2009, 03:36 AM~13105807
> *well we allready know you are retarded hillbilly you cant count past two but is that because you got food on your mind or to much fat squeezing on that little brain of yours
> *


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Feb 25 2009, 04:09 AM~13105838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 fundi i bet your father wishes he should have shot that load in the toilet


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I thought that this Topic was to Honor our Brother's who have influence most of us to get into the Lowriding game; let's honor them and stop talking shit to each other


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 25 2009, 12:29 PM~13107821
> *I thought that this Topic was to Honor our Brother's who have influence most of us to get into the Lowriding game; let's honor them and stop talking shit to each other
> *


I DON'T THINK THEY KNOW HOW


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

come on fellas stop falling for fundi/candimann/dean martin foolishness!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 25 2009, 11:49 AM~13108486
> *come on fellas stop falling for fundi/candimann/dean martin foolishness!!!!!!
> *


 Dean Martin.. idiot.... you stay in the past aint posted up shig!!!!!!!!!! Like I said I use my name to talk to you clown..... You pissed some one else off Ese" Dean gona chin check you...


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 25 2009, 11:49 AM~13108486
> *come on fellas stop falling for fundi/candimann/dean martin foolishness!!!!!!
> *


how was your birthday?the older you get the more you think about homies who arent with us anymore


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 25 2009, 11:44 AM~13108932
> *how was your birthday?the older you get the more you think about homies who arent with us anymore
> *


true


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 25 2009, 12:44 PM~13108932
> *how was your birthday?the older you get the more you think about homies who arent with us anymore
> *


WHAT-TONELOCO YOU A REAL DEAL L7-WHY DONT YOU AND DOUBLEV SHACK UP TOGETHER BECAUSE YALL BOTH L7 AND YALL PHONY-TALKING TO LYING ASS DOUBLEV IS THE CLOSET TO CALIFORNIA YOUR ASS IS EVER GOING TO GET-KEEP YOUR ASS IN PHILLY AND SEND FOR DOUBLEV BECAUSE CA DONT WANT HIM-DV ON THE INTERNET PRETENDING TO OWN LOWRIDERS LYING EVERY DAY-AND TONELOCO DUMB AS BELIEVING EVER LIE DV TELL HIM


----------



## Dean Martin (Aug 28, 2007)

FUCK THIS TREAD-ITS ALL A LIE-STARTED BY THA LIAR DOUBLEV


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 25 2009, 01:30 PM~13109361
> *FUCK THIS TREAD-ITS ALL A LIE-STARTED BY THA LIAR DOUBLEV
> *


:0 


 Tone loc I told you!!!! :uh:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=359451&hl=


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 25 2009, 12:46 PM~13108948
> *true
> *


keep my name out your mouth phoney.......

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=359451&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=359446&hl=

What story you going to tell now Wendell.. You know this cat or are him. Like I said keep my name out your mouth and I'll stay out.. Phoney Nigerian!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 25 2009, 01:27 PM~13109322
> *WHAT-TONELOCO YOU A REAL DEAL L7-WHY DONT YOU AND DOUBLEV SHACK UP TOGETHER BECAUSE YALL BOTH L7 AND YALL PHONY-TALKING TO LYING ASS DOUBLEV IS THE CLOSET TO CALIFORNIA YOUR ASS IS EVER GOING TO GET-KEEP YOUR ASS IN PHILLY AND SEND FOR DOUBLEV BECAUSE CA DONT WANT HIM-DV ON THE INTERNET PRETENDING TO OWN LOWRIDERS LYING EVERY DAY-AND TONELOCO DUMB AS BELIEVING EVER LIE DV TELL HIM
> *











and you call this a lowrider.sittin it on a jackstand and covering the jackstand how retarded can you get


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 25 2009, 02:03 PM~13109635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


changing rims out.. :uh: fail again.. i never said I was anything. you asumed wrong. go address dean.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 25 2009, 02:09 PM~13109680
> *changing rims out.. :uh: fail again.. i never said I was anything. you asumed wrong.  go address dean.
> *


i just did dean its funny how when ever hes on your not


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 25 2009, 02:15 PM~13109739
> *i just did dean its funny how when ever hes on your not
> *


apparently your too stupid to read his threads. i guess i moved from Cali last year and sold that motor and moon roof.. 2007..


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Feb 25 2009, 02:03 PM~13109635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
YOU FUCKEN LIAR!!! YOU AINT CHANGED SHIT OUT!!! YOU PUT THAT BITCH ON A JACK STAND FOR A MOCK UP ON HOW YOUR PIECE OF SHIT CAR WOULD LOOK ON 3!! 



DAMN, YOU REALL ARE A STUPID RETARDED FUCKEN BASTARD!!!!!!!*


:0 :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 25 2009, 12:46 PM~13108948
> *true
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

wassup y'all


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 26 2009, 10:47 AM~13118123
> *wassup y'all
> *


whut"s up loc


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 26 2009, 10:54 AM~13118742
> *whut"s up loc
> *


kick that knowledge O.G.!!!!!!! youngsters need to hear it!!!!!!!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 26 2009, 11:59 AM~13118795
> *kick that knowledge O.G.!!!!!!!  youngsters need to hear it!!!!!!!
> *


the game is to be sold not told :uh:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 26 2009, 12:59 PM~13119743
> *the game is to be sold not told :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 26 2009, 12:59 PM~13119743
> *the game is to be sold not told :uh:
> *


  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=461682


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 26 2009, 02:26 PM~13120012
> *
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=461682
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

sup O.G. Wally?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 26 2009, 02:26 PM~13120012
> *
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=461682
> *





> *DOUBLE-V BABY Posted Today, 02:50 PM
> please leave my thread!!!!
> *


 :uh: You need to stop making crazy threads and racist comments!!!! you want peeps to respect you , but do silly Nigerian stuff all day and night... Maybe you should stick to the parts counter . or better yet turn the parts catalog back on and get off LIL ( monitor) before you Uncle finds out you running his name into the ground!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

please leave my thread!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 26 2009, 02:50 PM~13120240
> *please leave my thread!!!!
> *


*
DOUBLE V SAY HOMIE, ON THE MOTHAFUCKEN REAL!!! IF YOU DON'T WANT FUNGUS COMING UP IN YOUR TOPIC THEN DO SOMETHING ABOUT IF PAHTNA!!! 

DON'T TALK ABOUT IT... BE ABOUT IT!!!!


AND FUNGUS........ GET A FUCKEN JOB YOU FAKE BITCH!!!!! *:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## $een (Feb 27, 2007)

wow this was interesting

peace to everyone who kept it positive


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

waddup $een. ignore that fool


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Feb 26 2009, 03:43 PM~13121206
> *
> DOUBLE V SAY HOMIE, ON THE MOTHAFUCKEN REAL!!! IF YOU DON'T WANT FUNGUS COMING UP IN YOUR TOPIC THEN DO SOMETHING ABOUT IF PAHTNA!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

DOUBLE V WHAT ARE YOU DOING MAN?? YOU WORKING ON THE COUPE OR WHAT?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 27 2009, 10:24 AM~13128883
> *DOUBLE V WHAT ARE YOU DOING MAN?? YOU WORKING ON THE COUPE OR WHAT?
> *


why are you asking me stupid questions like that!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 27 2009, 01:28 PM~13128917
> *why are you asking me stupid questions like that!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *


MAKING SURE YOU PUTTIN IN WORK LIKE YOU SHOULD BE


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 27 2009, 11:19 AM~13128837
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 27 2009, 10:35 AM~13128968
> *MAKING SURE YOU PUTTIN IN WORK LIKE YOU SHOULD BE
> *


***** please!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 27 2009, 03:08 PM~13129747
> ****** please!!!!!!!!
> *


JUST MAKING SURE YOU AINT BULLSHITTIN. ***** I'M OVER HERE MAKIN MOOVES!!!! I GOT ALL THIS CHROME COMING VIA UPS *****. ***** I GOT A-ARMS AND THE WHOLE SHIT!! ENGINE CHROME AND EVERYTHANG.. WHEELS, PAINT, VINYL TOP, WHOLE INTERIOR.. BOUT TO CALL MY MAN FOR ANOTHER CC GRILL.. THE LAST THING I'MA GET IS MY NARDI. SAY WORD FOOL!!


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 27 2009, 03:09 PM~13130206
> *JUST MAKING SURE YOU AINT BULLSHITTIN.  ***** I'M OVER HERE MAKIN MOOVES!!!!  I GOT ALL THIS CHROME COMING VIA UPS *****.  ***** I GOT A-ARMS AND THE WHOLE SHIT!!  ENGINE CHROME AND EVERYTHANG..  WHEELS, PAINT, VINYL TOP, WHOLE INTERIOR.. BOUT TO CALL MY MAN FOR ANOTHER CC GRILL..  THE LAST THING I'MA GET IS MY NARDI.  SAY WORD FOOL!!
> *


U MOST HAVE ROB A BANK OR SOMETHING...PO PO GONNA BE LOOKING FOR U....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

good job 187!!!!!!!!! can't wait to see it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

waddup y'all!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

HOW'S THE COUPE DOUBLE V?


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Whats good with the brothas. I havent been in here in a minute..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2009, 08:30 AM~13164234
> *HOW'S THE COUPE DOUBLE V?
> *


MAN STOP ASKING ME THAT


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 3 2009, 12:30 PM~13164983
> *MAN STOP ASKING ME THAT
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

AINT NUTHIN LIKE CHROME A-ARMS


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2009, 12:35 PM~13165822
> *AINT NUTHIN LIKE CHROME A-ARMS
> *


YEAH U GOT THAT FROM ME YO........


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 3 2009, 04:05 PM~13167429
> *YEAH U GOT THAT FROM ME YO........
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2009, 11:35 AM~13165822
> *AINT NUTHIN LIKE CHROME A-ARMS
> *


 :0 did you get them


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2009, 01:35 PM~13165822
> *AINT NUTHIN LIKE CHROME A-ARMS
> *


Yeah I know, ain't they the shit?


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Built by Veteran Black Lowriders


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 3 2009, 08:35 PM~13170242
> *Yeah I know, ain't they the shit?
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN DAWG, THAT SHIT LOOKS FABULOUS! HOPE MINE COME OUT LOOKING JUST AS NICE.

DAMN YOU CAN SEE YOUR REFLECTION IN THE MAWFUCKAS!

AND YO, YOUR TEETH YELLOW AS SHIT DAWG!


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 3 2009, 07:35 PM~13170242
> *Yeah I know, ain't they the shit?
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CHROME


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 3 2009, 05:35 PM~13170242
> *Yeah I know, ain't they the shit?
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 4 2009, 08:33 AM~13175146
> *DAMN DAWG, THAT SHIT LOOKS FABULOUS!  HOPE MINE COME OUT LOOKING JUST AS NICE.
> 
> DAMN YOU CAN SEE YOUR REFLECTION IN THE MAWFUCKAS!
> ...


Man you trippin'! MY teeth white as a muhfucca! My chrome so bling'd out the reflection from the ceiling fan lights and the green walls coming of my chrome was hitting my face :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 4 2009, 11:19 PM~13185318
> *Man you trippin'!  MY teeth white as a muhfucca!  My chrome so bling'd out the reflection from the ceiling fan lights and the green walls coming of my chrome was hitting my face :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

DAMN, DUBBV MUST BE WORKING HARD ON THAT COUPE. SEE, YALL ****** DOUBTED HIM. I KNEW MY ***** WOULD COME THROUGH


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 5 2009, 11:41 AM~13191475
> *DAMN, DUBBV MUST BE WORKING HARD ON THAT COUPE.  SEE, YALL ****** DOUBTED HIM.  I KNEW MY ***** WOULD COME THROUGH
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 5 2009, 12:41 PM~13191475
> *DAMN, DUBBV MUST BE WORKING HARD ON THAT COUPE.  SEE, YALL ****** DOUBTED HIM.  I KNEW MY ***** WOULD COME THROUGH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he don't even send out text or answer his phone. i think come spring that fool just gona go TAaaaaDOooooooooW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! On you'll!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 5 2009, 12:41 PM~13191475
> *DAMN, DUBBV MUST BE WORKING HARD ON THAT COUPE.  SEE, YALL ****** DOUBTED HIM.  I KNEW MY ***** WOULD COME THROUGH
> *


you tripping :uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 10 2009, 03:14 PM~13237518
> *you tripping :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Mar 6 2009, 11:56 PM~13206008
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 05:22 PM~12655870
> *KEEP THIS POSITIVE PLEASE!!!
> *



Is it just me or did Big Scotty say to keep something positive?

:scrutinize: 
Something isn't right here.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

GLAD TO HEAR YOUR FEELING BUTTER DUBBV


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 23 2009, 07:02 AM~13360023
> *GLAD TO HEAR YOUR FEELING BUTTER DUBBV
> *


DAMN, DID I SAY BUTTER :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 23 2009, 04:02 AM~13360023
> *GLAD TO HEAR YOUR FEELING BUTTER DUBBV
> *


thanks


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------

